# هل تعلم ؟ (تبادل الأوامر والخبرات في أوتوكاد)



## إسلام علي (19 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم
فكرة الموضوع مقتبسة من موضوع كان في موقع مجلة الكاد
ولحجم الفائدة الكبيرة نعمل موضوع مشابه
وننقل الأوامر ـ الجديدة والباقية المفعول ـ من مجلة الكاد لهنا
وكذلك برامج الأوتوليسب المساعدة إن وجد

شروط المشاركة 
1- عدم كتابة أمر أو معلومة إلا بعد تجربتها تجربة ناجحة
2- تفصيل الشرح 
3- كل معلومة في مشاركة مستقلة (إلا لو كانت يسيره) ـ ليسهل التصفح
4- الكتابة بخط واضح وأسلوب مفهوم قدر المستطاع

ملحوظة : أرجو أن نخلي محتوى الموضوع من عبارات الشكر ونستبدلها بالدعاء في ظهر الغيب إن شاء الله

يتبع إن شاء الله


----------



## إسلام علي (19 يونيو 2009)

هل تعلم أن كثير من مستخدمي الكاد يضطر ـ بدون مبرر ـ للضغط على مفاتيح كثيرة أو نقرات كثيرة لتنفيذ أمر ما في الأوتوكاد
في حين أنه ممكن عمله بكل سهولة بواسطة أمر مختصر

مثال :
تريد نسخ عدة عناصر لكن حدث خطأ ما أثناء النسخ 
لا تعيد إختيار هذه العناصر في عملية النسخ الجديدة 
لكن إضغط نسخ 
سيطلب منك إختيار العناصر
إضغط P أي previous selection
ثم Enter
سيختار آخر مجموة عناصر قمت بإختيارها

مثال آخر :
عندما نريد تقطيع أو تهذيب مجموعة كبيرة من العناصر والخطوط (Trim) تمر داخل عنصر آخر (كمرات متقاطعة مع عمود مثلاً)
كل ما عليك كتابة Extrim ثم إختيار العنصر المحيط والمتقاطع مع الخطوط ثم Enter لتنقطع كل النهايات وتتهذب مرة واحدة


----------



## إسلام علي (19 يونيو 2009)

هل تعلم أن إختصار الأوامر بلوحة المفاتيح أحياناً اسرع كثيراً من النقر بالفأرة ؟
لرسم خط > L > ثم Enter (أو مسطرة = Space وهي أسرع) 
لرسم دائرة > C > ثم Space 
حرّك > m > ثم Space
إنسخ > co > ثم Space
احذف > e > ثم Space
هّذب > tr > ثم Space
مُدّ (extent) إضغط ex > ثم Space
مُدّ (stretch) > إضغط s ثم > Space (هذا الأمر الكثير لا يُحسن استعماله رغم إنه مهم جداً)
مرآة > mi > ثم Space
إلخ 

يُتبع بإذن الله


----------



## إسلام علي (19 يونيو 2009)

هل تعلم أنه يمكنك تقليص حجم ملف العمل جداً بعد الإنتهاء
بحذف كل العناصر والسمات والطبقات الغير مستخدمة 
عن طريق الأمر Purge
File-Drawing Utilities-Purge
purge nested items
ok 
*يُتبع بإذن الله*


----------



## إسلام علي (19 يونيو 2009)

*هل تعلم أنه يمكنك رسم أبعاد المحاور بشكل متناسق وسريع
إختر linear dimension ثم قس المسافة بين المحورين الأول والثاني
ثم بعد ذلك إختر الأمر Continue من قائمة Dimension
واستمر في قياس المسافات بين باقي المحاور لتخرج بشكل متناسق

**يُتبع بإذن الله*


----------



## إسلام علي (19 يونيو 2009)

*هل تعلم أنه يمكنك حصر كميات القواعد والأعمدة بمنهتى الدقة والسرعة ؟
قم بعرض طبقة القواعد العادية (مثلاً) وحدها في الشاشة من قائمة الطبقات 
أو بالنقر إختصاراً على مفتاح Layer Isolate
الآن أمامك خياران للعمل 
لو أردت حصر كل القواعد مرة واحدة
قم بالنقر على زر الفأرة الأيمن > ثم خصائص
قم بإختيار كل القواعد (لابد أن تكون poly line مقفلة)
سيعرض لك في آخر صفحة الخصائص المساحة الكلية للأشكال
قم بضربها في سمك القواعد > تخرج بالكمية المطلوبة من الخراسانات !!
وكذلك الأمر مع القواعد المسلحة والأعمدة وحتى قطاعات الكمرات
(بشرط أن ترسمهم جميعاً كعنصر poly line مغلق)

هناك طريقة أخرى 
قم بتهشير العناصر المراد حساب مساحتها بتهشير واحد 
(إلغ خاصية separate hatches)
قم بعرض خصائص هذا التهشير
سيعرض لك مساحته التي هي مجموع مساحة الأشكال المُظـَللة نفسها

الطريقة الثانية
لو أردت حساب كل قاعدة على حدة
إضغط مفتاح list من قائمة Inquiry
إختر كل العناصر (أيضاً لازم أن يكونوا من نوع poly line)
ثم enter
سيعرض لك كل شيء عن كل شكل في ملف text

**يُتبع بإذن الله*


----------



## إسلام علي (19 يونيو 2009)

*هل تعلم أنك يمكنك تجميع عدة عناصر في عنصر واحد 
بأوامر عدة
make block لكن التعديل عليه صعب قليلاً
region
group وهو أفضلهم لأنه سهل التعديل على المجموعة ككل أو كل عنصر من المجموعة وحده (تعديل محدود)
*


----------



## إسلام علي (19 يونيو 2009)

*هل تعلم أنك يمكنك حذف الخطوط المتكررة فوق بعضها 
أكتب الأمر overkill في سطر الأوامر ثم إختر العناصر المطلوبة 
(مع تحديد هامش الإعتبار) ثم enter
سيلغي كل العناصر المتراكبة كلياً أو جزئياً 
وفي نفس الوقت سيجعل الخطوط المتطابقة جزئياً خطاً واحداً

والأمر join يجعل أيضاً الخطوط المتقاطعة (أو التي على إستقامة واحدة بدون تقاطع) خطاً واحداً
*


----------



## وليد يوسف رميح (19 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أحييك باشمهندس بشر على هذا الكوكتيل اللذيذ من الملاحظات.
لي تعليق بسيط بخصوص طريقة حصر القواعد التي ذكرت بالأعلي وذلك بتحديد المساحات جميعا ثم ضربها بالسمك....
أعتقد أن هذه الطريقة تصلح إذا كان للقواعد نفس الارتفاع...(مثل الــBlinding ).
وطبعا نادرا ما يحدث ذلك فى القواعد المسلحة .
تقبل تقديري وتحياتي


----------



## إسلام علي (19 يونيو 2009)

*جزاك الله خيراً
أنا في شغلي بحاول أخلي كل القواعد سمك واحد للتسهيل
ــــــــــــــــــ
أمر SSX أمر مهم جداً
وهو للإحصاء والعد (إحصاء عدة عناصر لها نفس الخصائص) ولكن يُستخدم في أمور أخرى
مثال :
لو فرضنا أن لديك 5000 آلاف خط أو عنصر (لهم نفس السمات) وتريد أن تمسحها فما عليك الا أن تكتب الأمر SSX ثم Enter
سيطلب منك إختيار العناصر
تختار ذلك الخط ومن ثم Enter
وهنا تم العد والإحصاء (لو نظرت لسطر الأوامر ستجد البرنامج كتب عدد العناصر التي لها نفس السمات)
نأتي بعد ذلك لفوائد الأمر الحقيقية من تعديل أو خلافه من أوامر الاوتوكاد وهنا في المثال المسح erase

الآن نختار أمر Erase ثم Enter ثم نكتب حرف P ( وذلك يعني previous selection ) وبذلك نكون قد اخترنا كل ماسبق عده وإحصاءه من عناصر ونرى أنها عُلّمت وجاهزة للمسح 
**Enter** ثم يمسح ذلك العنصر وكل العناصر المشابهه له في السمات

كذلك لو أردنا نقل هذه العناصر > نختار m > ثم Enter > ثم p > ثم Enter > ثم إنقل 
وهكذا مع نسخ , تغيير الطبقة , اللون أو أي تعديل

(ملاحظة الأمر لايعمل إلا إذا كان السيرال نمبر صحيح وليس أصفار وأن تكون قائمة إكسبرس موجودة)*


----------



## إسلام علي (19 يونيو 2009)

*Scaletext
هذا الأمر يتيح لك تغيير أحجام النصوص دفعة واحدة بخيارات متعددة
يمكنك التجربة بنفسك فهو لا يحتاج شرح
*


----------



## إسلام علي (19 يونيو 2009)

*هل تعلم أن معلومات البلوك تخزن في الأوتوكاد مرة واحدة مما يقلل مساحة الملف ؟
بمعنى أنه ـ خاصة فيما يتعلق بالأشكال المعقدة التي يكثر تكرارها ـ فعند عملها بلوك ثم تكرارها يكون حجم الملف أقل كثيراً من حجم الملف إذا كررت العناصر مجمعة ولكن في غير بلوك
لأن الأوتوكاد يخزن معلومات محتويات البلوك مرة واحدة وعند تكراره لا يخزن إلا معلومات الإدراج (المقياس- الدروران -المقياس - الأتربيوت ...) عوضاً عن معلومات محتويات البلوك 

* لا تنسى الأمر Purge 
* هناك أيضاً ليسب Lisp يقلص حجم الملفات (سأرفقه قريباً إن شاء الله)
* يمكن ضغط الملفات ببرنامج ضغط مثل WinRAR

وبهذه الأربع لن يكون هناك ما يُمّسى "ملف كاد كبير الحجم"
*


----------



## إسلام علي (19 يونيو 2009)

*Trim & Extent
هل تعلم أنه بالإمكان عكس واحد منهما ليعمل بعمل الآخر بالضغط على Shift أثناء تنفيذ أحدهما !
*


----------



## إسلام علي (19 يونيو 2009)

*هل تعلم أنه يمكنك قص جزء من بلوك أو صورة دون تفجيره ؟
ارسم polyline مغلق يحدد حدود المساحة المطلوب الإحتفاظ بها من الصورة أو البلوك
اكتب في سطر الأوامر أمر clipit
اختر الـ polyline
وبعدها مباشرة اختر البلوك أو الصورة
فيقوم الأوتوكاد بقص البلوك على حدود الـ polyline

ولإعادة البلوك لوضعه الأول (أو لتغيير شكل الجزء القصوص) ارسم حوله مضلعاً أكبر منه وأعد تنفيذ الأمر فيظهر باقي البلوك 

منتظر إضافة الزملاء 
يُتبع بإذن الله ,,,لاحقاً
*


----------



## إسلام علي (21 يونيو 2009)

*جزاك الله خيراً
هل تعلم أنك يمكنك نقل أي مجموعة عناصر بسرعة فائقة
اختر هذه العناصر
اضغط بالفأرة على هذه العناصر في أي مكان منها ,,,لكن لا تترك زر الفأرة
اسحب العناصر وأنت لازلت ضاغطاً على الفأرة
انقل العناصر أينما شئت 
صحيح هي سريعة لكنها لا تنقل العناصر لمكان معين بدقة
*


----------



## إسلام علي (21 يونيو 2009)

*أمر رائع ـ للربط بين نصين أحدهما يتغير بتغيير الآخر تلقائياً*

أولاً: نكتب الأمر : إنشاء نص

TEXT أو MTEXT ثم ننسخه Copy

وبهذا يكون لدينا نصان , وسنطلق على أحدهما النص المصدر و الآخر النص الهدف

النص المصــدر : هو النص المراد أن يكون الأصل أي أن نجري عليه التعديل

النص الهــدف : هو النص الذي يتغير تبعاً لتغير النص المصدر
ــــــــــــــــــ

ثانياً : نكتب الأمر : إنشاء حقل FIELD

سيظهر المربع الحواري الخاص بالأمر حقل : شكل ( 1 )







1- من القائمة المنسدلة Field Category نختار Objects

2- من قائمة Field Names نختار Object

3- نضغط على الزر الموجود بجوار خانة Object Type ثم نختار النص المصدر 

4- من قائمة Property نختار C o n t e n t s

5- سنجد أن مكونات النص المصدر قد ظهرت في الخانة Preview 

6- نقوم بنسخ المعادلة التي ستظهر في خانة Filed Expression بالضغط على Ctrl+C 

ستكون بالشكل التالي 
​%<\AcObjProp Object( %<\_ObjId 2088116136>%).TextString>%​
- يجب التأكد أن المعادلة قد تم نسخها كلها بحيث يكون بدايتها و نهايتها علامة النسبة المئوية 

- سيتغير الرقم الذي بوسط المعادلة _ ObjId 2088116136_ طبقا للنص الذي تم اختياره 

7- نضغط زر إلغاء Cancel


ــــــــــــــــــ
ثالثاً :

سنعود إلى ملف الأوتوكاد و نقوم بتعديل النص الهدف
​Command: ed​أو بالنقر المزدوج عليه

نلصق المعادلة السابق نسخها Ctrl+V

- بعدما نلصقها في النص الهدف سنجد أن الكتابات الموجودة في النص المصدر قد ظهرت مباشرة في النص الهدف 
ــــــــــــــــــــ

رابعاً :

نقوم بالتغير في النص المصدر سنجد أن النص الهدف قد تغير 
ـــــــــــــــــــــ

خامساً : بعض الأفكار الإبداعية

1- بعد القيام بعملية الربط يمكنك نسخ النص المصدر و الهدف معاً و ستظل نفس العلاقة و لو كنت في نفس الملف

- في الملف المرفق قمت بتحديد النصين معاً و نسختهما و لم أقم بتكرار عملية الربط مرة أخرى 

2- يمكن القيام بعملية تغيير الخصائص على أي من النصين و لن تتاثر العلاقة 

3- يمكن أن نضيف نص قبل و بعد المعادلة 

- فمثلا تكون المعادلة رابط لكلمة و نضيف كلمة أو جملة ثابتة قبل أو بعد الحقل أو أن نجمع بينهما فيكون النص قبل أو بعد الحقل 

4- يمكننا الجمع بين أكثر من نص 

- ذلك بأن يكون لدينا أكثر من نص مصدر و نكرر العملية في كل مرة لكل نص مصدر على حدة و نلصقه في نص هدف واحد 

5- يمكن أن يكون الرابط لطول خط مثلاً و هي بأن نقوم بتكرار المثال السابق و في الخطوة التالية بدلاً من أن نختار نص نقوم بإختيار الخط المراد تحديد طوله و في خانة Property نختار Length 

- في حالة المستطيل كما في المثال المرفق يجب أن يكون خطوط منفصله Line و ليس خط متصل PLine حتى يعطي طول كل قطعه 

- لتحديد عدد الخانات العشرية يتم التعديل في القائمة المنسدلة Precision التي ستظهر فى الجهة اليمنى من النافذة الحوارية الخاصة بالحقل بعد تنفيذ الخطوة ( رقم 4 ) 

6- يمكن أن يكون الرابط خط مقاس Dimension line و هي بأن نقوم بتكرار المثال السابق و في الخطوة التالية بدلاً من أن نختار نص نقوم بإختيار خط المقاس المراد نسخ رقمه و في خانة Property نختار Length 

- لتحديد عدد الخانات العشرية نختارها كما بالخطوة السابقة من القائمة المنسدلة Precision 

ملحوظة :

1- لإدخال حقل أثناء تعديل النص يمكن الضغط على الزر الأيمن للفأرة واختيار > إدخال حقل Insert Field أو بالضغط على Ctrl+F في لوحة المفاتيح 

2- يقوم المتغير fieldeval بتحديد ميعاد تحديث الحقل 

صفر : لا يوجد تحديث للحقل 
1 : تحديث الحقل عند فتح الملف 
2 : تحديث الحقل عند حفظ الملف 
4 : تحديث الحقل عند الطباعة 
8 : تحديث الحقل عند التصدير الإلكتروني E TRANSMIT
16: تحديث الحقل عند تحديث الملف Regen

و يفضل أن يكون التحديث عند حفظ الملف وذلك لأننا نقوم بعملية حفظ الملف كثيراً

3- المتغير FIELD DISPLAY يقوم بتحديد خلفية الحقل 

صفر : وجود خلفية 
1 : عدم و جود خلفية 

و يفضل وجود خلفية للحقل عندما نقوم بإضافة نص قبله أو بعده و ذلك للتميز بين الحقل والنص

​أخوكم

حسن العسوس
منقول بتصرف يسير (تصحيح إملائي فقط)
فجزى الله من أعده خيراً
​


----------



## إسلام علي (22 يونيو 2009)

*هل تعلم كيف تتغلب على مشكلة تشوه خطوط الأبعاد dimension lines عندما تنقل الرسوم من مكان لآخر بأبعادها Move ؟

يمكن كتابة الأمر dda في سطر الأوار وإختيار كل العناصر (سيختار هو خطوط الأبعاد فقط تلقائياً) ثم إضغط Enter 

بهذا حصل عدم تخصيص لنقاط القياس , أي فك ارتباطها بما قيست منه 
dimension dissociate 

يمكن بعدها نقل كل خطوط الأبعاد لأي مكان دون تشوه 
*


----------



## إسلام علي (22 يونيو 2009)

*هل تعلم أنه يمكنك تغيير محتوى النص الموجود في خط الأبعاد dimension line measurement ?

اكتب الأمر Ed 
اختر خط البعد dimension line
امسح القياس الأصلي 
اكتب ما تشاء 
انقر خارج صندوق التعديل ثم Enter 

*


----------



## إسلام علي (22 يونيو 2009)

*هل تعلم أنه بإمكانك تكبير / تصغير مقاس مجموعة من النصوص دفعة واحدة بدون التأثير عليها أو تشويهها ؟

اكتب الأمر Scaletext

قم باختيار مجموعة النصوص المطلوب تعديلها (أو حيز تلك النصوص وهو سيختار عناصر النصوص فقط تلقائياً)

قم باختيار نقطة الإنطلاق للتعديل (من اليمين / اليسار / الوسط)
يفضل طبعاً اختيار الوسط لذا اضغط C ثم Enter

اختر مقاس (ارتفاع) الخط الجديد وليكن 0.14

ثم اضغط Enter

ليتم التعديل دفعة واحدة

*


----------



## إسلام علي (22 يونيو 2009)

*هل تعلم أنه بإمكانك تغير نوع صندوق تعديل النصوص 
اكتب الأمر DtextEd

اكتب 1 لو أحببت صندوق التعديل القديم (وهو أفضل)
اكتب 2 لاختيار نظام التعديل الأحدث

الآن اختر أي نص للتعديل عليه لتكتشف الفرق بين الصندوقين 
*


----------



## إسلام علي (22 يونيو 2009)

*هل تعلم أنك بالنقر المزدوج على عجلة الفأرة Mouse wheele
تشغل الأمر الهام Zoom Extents

*


----------



## إسلام علي (22 يونيو 2009)

*هل تعلم كيف تستفيد من صندوق إدارة الطبقات layer properties manger ?

الفائدة الأولى :
يمكنك حفظ إعدادات الطبقات الخاصة بك في ملف (بصيغة Las ) وتصديره وحفظه على القرص الصلب بغرض إعادة استعماله في أي مكان أو زمان آخر

افتح صندوق إدارة الطبقات (بالظغط على الأيقون المجاور لخانة اسم الطبقة من اليسار) > إختر من أعلى يسار الصندوق الأيقون الثالث Layer State Manager 

اضغط جديد New 
سمِّ مجموعة الإعدادات
إختر ما تحب حفظه من الطبقات 
اختر تصدير الإعدادت لملف Export
احفظ الملف في المكان الذي تريد

الآن أنت عندك ملف يحتوي على (طبقات أنت أعددتها بأسمائها وألوانها وسماكات الخطوط وأنواعها ...إلخ)

ببساطة وفي أي مكان وزمان يمكنك استيراد هذه الإعدادات بدلاً من عمل طبقات جديدة بإعدادات جديدة لكل رسمه تعمل عليها

وذلك عن طريق إختيار استيراد Import بدلاً من تصدير Export كما أوضحت أعلاه 

الفائدة الثانية :
يمكنك عمل فلتر وتجميع للطبقات 
مثلاً تستطيع عمل مجموعة خاصة لكل من : طبقات المعماري , الإنشائي , الصحي , الكهرباء والتكييف

افتح صندوق إدارة خصائص الطبقات ثم اختر الخيار الثاني (أيقون أعلى يسار الصندوق) New group Filter
سمّ المجموعات > مثال : إنشائي , معماري ... إلخ

اسحب كل طبقة للفلتر الذي يخصها 

تم الأمر ,,, أصبح لديك فصل لكل مجموعة طبقات مما يسهل العمل وسط الطبقات الكثيرة

الفائدة الأخيرة : 
(الأيقون الثالث والأخير) يتيح لك أيضاً عمل تجميع Group لكل مجموعة طبقات حسب خصائصها 

اختر الخيار الثالث والأخير New property filter
اختر مقياس الفصل بين الطبقات
مثلاً > تجميع الطبقات ذات اللون الأصفر في مجموعة خاصة 
تختر في مقياس الفصل اللون الأصفر > سيصُفّ لك هذه الطبقات تلقائياً
أو مثلاً الطبقات ذات سماكة الطباعة 0.50 مم > سيصُفـّها لك 
وهكذا 

مما يسهل العمل وسط الطبقات الكثيرة 

ولفهم الشرح أفضل قم بتجربة الأمر بنفسك لتكتشف
*


----------



## إسلام علي (23 يونيو 2009)

*هل تعلم أن الأمر Tcase يتيح لك تغيير شكل الحروف من Capitals لـ Small والعكس 
اكتب الأمر **Tcase 
اختر النصوص المطلوب تعديلها
اختر الخيار المناسب (Upper case يعني أحرف كبير و Lower case يعني صغيرة و Litter يعني الحرف الأول فقط هو الكبير)
*


----------



## إسلام علي (23 يونيو 2009)

*هل تعلم أن الأمر Div يتيح لك تقسيم الخطوط والدوائر والأقواس لعدد معين من الأجزاء
اكتب الأمر Div
اختر العناصر المطلوب تقسيمها
اختر عدد الأقسام
اضغط Enter
سيضع البرنامج نقطة Point عند كل بداية ونهاية جزء جديد من العنصر أي سيقسمه حسب العدد المطلوب
*


----------



## إسلام علي (23 يونيو 2009)

*هل تعلم الخواص الداخلية المتاحة مع بعض الأوامر 
مثال : الأمر Rotate يمكن عمل تدوير لنسخة من العنصر وليس العنصر نفسه
اكتب الأمر Ro
اختر العنصر المراد نسخة مدارة منه 
اكتب الأمر C أي Copy 
اختر زاوية الدوران
اضغط Enter
ستحصل على نسخة مُدارة من العنصر وليس إدارة للعنصر نفسه 

مثال 2 : الأمر Scale
ربما تحتاج لحساب مقياس الرسم المطلوب لتكبير عنصر ما
لنفرض أن لديك بلوك لباب أو شباك بعرض 1 م
وتريد تكبير ليصبح بعرض 1.2 م 
لا تقم بحساب مقياس الرسم
لكن اكتب الأمر Sc
اختر العنصر المراد تكبير
اختر النقطة التي سيتم الكبير منها 
اكتب R أي Reference
أكتب العرض القديم > 1.00
أكتب العرض الجديد > 1.20 
اضغط موافق
(هذا الأمر مفيد في حالة مقياس التكبير / التصغير رقم غير صحيح)

*


----------



## enghassan555 (23 يونيو 2009)

مشكور الأخ الكريم على تلك المعلومات وسؤالى فى كتابه البيانات على اللوحه مثل مسقط أفقى وكذلك حجره سلم وكتابه البيانات أحيانآ بعد الكتابه داخل المربع الأسود والضغط ok تجد الكتابه على اللوحه مختلفه مثل الأقواس تحركت وغالبآ يقوم البرنامج بالكتابه بلغه وأنا دائمآ أريد كتابه البيانات بخط الأريال مثلآ فكل مره أقوم بتغير اللغه من المربع وكذلك توسيط الكتابه داخل المربع فرجاء ألخ بشر ألا تحرمنا من بعض المعلومات فى هذا الموضوع وجزاك الله خير


----------



## إسلام علي (23 يونيو 2009)

*هل تستطيع عمل علامة إشارة (سهم + نص توضيحي) ؟
اكتب الأمر Le
اختر العنصر المراد الإشارة إليه
اختر نقطة إنكسار خط السهم
اختر مكان وضع النص التوضيحي وعرض حيز النص
اختر Mtext لتكتب ما تشاء كنص مندمج مع السهم
أو اكتب مباشرة ما تشاء لكن النص حينها لن يندمج مع السهم

ملحوظة : يمكنك بالنقرر المزدوج على السهم تغيير خصائصة (شكل رأس السهم أهمها)
*


----------



## إسلام علي (23 يونيو 2009)

> مشكور الأخ الكريم على تلك المعلومات وسؤالى فى كتابه البيانات على اللوحه مثل مسقط أفقى وكذلك حجره سلم وكتابه البيانات أحيانآ بعد الكتابه داخل المربع الأسود والضغط ok تجد الكتابه على اللوحه مختلفه مثل الأقواس تحركت وغالبآ يقوم البرنامج بالكتابه بلغه وأنا دائمآ أريد كتابه البيانات بخط الأريال مثلآ فكل مره أقوم بتغير اللغه من المربع وكذلك توسيط الكتابه داخل المربع فرجاء ألخ بشر ألا تحرمنا من بعض المعلومات فى هذا الموضوع وجزاك الله خير


*لا أنصحك أخي الكريم بالكتابة بخط Arial 
لكن سوسه أو إكس أراب أفضل 
*


*وعموماً لو تغيرت خصائص النص كل مرة ممكن تنسخ نص معين وتعيد تعديل محتواه فقط لأن خصائصه ستكون مطابقة للمصدر المنسوخ منه 
*​


----------



## إسلام علي (23 يونيو 2009)

*هل تعلم أهمية الأمر Oops ?

قد تُخطئ ـ أحياناً ـ وأنت تحذف مجموعة عناصر لا تحتاجها
فتحذفها وتحذف معها عناصر أخرى تحتاجها ـ بالخطأ

ثم تكمل العمل حتى تُفاجأ بما حصل 
ولن يجدي نفعاً أن تعمل تراجع Undo
فقد أمضيت وقتاً وتقدماً في العمل

كل ما عليك كتابة هذا الأمر Oops
ثم Enter
ليقوم البرنامج بإستعادة آخر عناصر تم حذفها
دون إلغاء أي عمل قمت به بعد حذف العناصر تلك !

*


----------



## السيد يوسف (23 يونيو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
كل مهندس يبحث عن السرعة والدقة ويحب يوازن بينهم واللي جربته ان سرعتك تزيد على الاتوكاد اذا اتعملت لوحة المفاتيح بشكل اساسي ولمستخدمي لوحة المفاتيح هاقدملهم هدية بعض الاوامر اللي يعرفها قليل جدا وأرجو انها تفيدكم:

وشكرا لك اخى مهندس اسلام (بشر ) على الاضافات الرائعه

اهم اوامر الاتوكاد علي اللوحة 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

A, *ARC القوس
AA, *AREA الحساب مساحه منطقه
AL, *ALIGN للمحاذاه
AP, *APPLOAD لتحميل lisp
AR, *ARRAY لعمل نسخ متكررة او دائريه
ATT, *ATTDEF لكتابه الاتربيوت
B, *BLOCK بلوك
BR, *BREAK لعمل قطع في خط
C, *CIRCLE دائره
CO, *COPY النسخ
DI, *DIST لحساب مسافه
DO, *DONUT لعمل نقطه كبيره 
DT, *TEXT للكتابه العاديه
E, *ERASE المسح
ED, *DDEDIT لاضافة علي الكتابه
EX, *EXTEND الامتداد
F, *FILLET التوصيل بالقوس
H, *HATCH التظليل
I, *INSERT لتحميل بلوك او ملف
L, *LINE خط
LA, *LAYER خصائص الطبقات
LI, *LIST معرفة طول الخط السميكp 
LT, *LINETYPE خصائص الخط
LTS, *LTSCALE خصائص اظهار الخطوط المتقطعه
M, *MOVE التحريك
MI, *MIRROR الانعكاس
MO, *PROPERTIES الخصائص
O, *OFFSET النسخ ببعد معين 
OS, *OSNAP تحديد نقط الاظهار مثل بدايه الخط ومنتصفه والعمودي عليه وهكذا
P, *PAN لمسك اللوحه باليد
PL, *PLINE لرسم خط متصل ذو سمك وقوس
PO, *POINT لرسم نقطه
PU, *PURGE لتقليل مساحه اللوحه وخذف الغير مستخدم
RE, *REGEN لعمل ريفريش للوحه
S, *STRETCH لاستطاله
SC, *SCALE للتكبير
SPL, *SPLINE لرسم خط متعرج
ST, *STYLE انواع الخطوط
T, *MTEXT كتابه مزدوجه
UN, *UNITS وحده الرسم mm or inche
X, *EXPLODE للتفجير
XL, *XLINE لرسم خط مسقيم بطول اللوحه
XR, *XREF لتحميل الاكس ريفر 
Z, *ZOOM لتكبير والتصغير







الأمر : dtexted
الشرح: اكيد جربت اتوكاد 2000 وكنت بتكتب الكتابة داخل مستطيل بتعرف تعدل فيه حرف معين بسهولة ولما بقيت تستخدم اتوكاد 2006 و 2007 و 2008 بقت الكتابة صعبة في تعديلها لان المستطيل القديم لم يعد يظهر - الامر ده هايظهره لك - اتبع الآتي - اكتب الامر ثم enter وغير القيمة اللي بين القوسين من 2 الى 1 وبعدها روح عدل اي text وشوف الفرق.

الأمر : scaletext
عاوز تكبر او تصغر كل الكتابة اللي في الرسمة في وقت واحد من سنتر كل كلمة لارتفاع معين او بنسبة معينة وكل كلمة تفضل في مكانها ما تتحركشي اكتب الامر ثم انتر ثم اختار كل الكتابة اللي انت عاوزها روح بكل بساطة واعمل اختيار للمنطقة كلها وهو مش هايختار غير الكتابة بس ثم حرف c اي من مركز كل كلمة ثم حدد ارتفاع الخط اللي انت عاوزه او اكتب حرف s لتحدد نسبة مثلا 0.5 وشوف الفرق.

الأمر : DDA

هل حدث معك مرة انك جيت تحرك رسمة معينة او اخذت منها نسخ لملف آخر ولقيت كل الابعاد اللي انت عاملها اتحركت من مكانها ونزلت في مكان بعيد عن الرسمة استخدم هذا الامر واختار الرسمة كلها اللي فيها الابعاد ثم انتر وبعدها حرك الرسمة او انسخها لملف تاني هاتلاقي الابعاد ثابتة تماما في مكانها الصحيح ووداعا للقلق.






3d order 2




الدرس الأول: INTRODUCTION TO 3-D مقدمة لعالم أتوكاد 

ثلاثي الأبعاد 
3-D CAD TERMINOLOGY

2-D
هو طريقة لرؤية العالم الحقيقي بشكل ثنائي البعدين أي مسطح له طول وعرض فقط
بدون عمق ونري ذلك في الأتوكاد بإستخدام مستوي X,Y فقط دون المحور الثالث Z
3-D
طريقة عرض العالم الحقيق موضوع بطريقة اكثر طبيعية بستخدام بعد ثالث يمثل العمق ويكون عندنا ثلاث محاور متعامدة علي بعضها البعض X,Y,Z وثلاث مستويات متعامدة ايضا مع بعضها وهي XY,XZ,ZY
Boolean operations
الاوامر التي تسمح لك باضافه ، او اطرح , او تداخل الأجسام الصلبه في AUTOCAD .
Complex surface
سطح يكون بشكل عام منحني ومن أمثلته: الطائرة والسيارة إلخ
Elevation
هو أمر يستخدم لرفع الأشكال عن مستوي XY بمقدار معين وفي اتجاه محور Z أي عمودي علي مستوي XY
Extrude
يعطي او يجعل الشكل ثنائي الأبعاد البعد الثالث فيمكنه مثلا جعل الدائرة تتحول إلي اسطوانة او جعل المستطيل يتحول إلي متوازي مستطيلات
Face
وتعني وجه وهو يمثل سطح اي شكل أي أحد أوجهها
Facet
ثلاث او اربع اسطح مضلعة تمثل جزء من السطح ثلاثي الابعاد
Hidden line removal
طريقة أو أمر لإخفاء الأضلع التي تكون مختفية في الشكل الذي رسمته إذا كنت تراه في الحقيقة
يمكن بالملام ده مش هانفه بس هنبقي نفهم عملي بعدين (Command: HIDE)
Isometric Drawing
أبسط الطرق لرسم الأشكال ثلاثية الأبعاد عن طريق الرسم ثنائي الأبعاد .
Plan View
هو طريقة الرؤيا المسطحة للرسومات
Primitive
هو أي شكل بدائي ثلاثي الأبعاد مثل الأسطوانة والكرة و غيرهما .
Region
مساحة ثنائية البعد تحتوي علي خط أو دائرة أو قوس إلخ
Rendering
طريقة لجعل الرسومات ثلاثية الأبعاد تبدو كما لو كانت ليست مرسومة وإنما مصورة بكاميرة
Shading
طريقة سريع لأضافة الوان للشكل ثلاثي الأبعاد (Command: SHADE)
Solid Model
هو بلوك يتم أدخاله في الأتوكاد لتكون الرسمة أقرب ما يكون للعالم الحقيقي
Surface Model
جسم ثلاثي الأبعاد ممثل أو مكون من أسطح ثنائية الابعاد . (See facets.)
Thickness
وهي تمثل التخانة لأي شكل
UCS
The user co-ordinate system.
محاور النظام للمستخدم وهي تمثل اساليب للمستخدم لرؤية الرسمة من أكثر من زاوية وسنتعرف عليها أكثر فيما بعد
View
اسلوب محدد للرؤية
Viewport
تقسم النافذة التي نرسم فيها لأمثر من نافذة كل نافذة ترينا الشكل من زاوية رؤية مختلفة
Wire-frame Model
هو واحد من ابسط الرسومات ثلاثية الأبعاد ويتم رسمه برسم حوافه
Z-Axis
المحور الثالث أمال أحنا بنتكلم في ايه من الصبح
مرسلة بواسطة Yamen Shahin "web designer" في 01:59 م 0 التعليقات روابط هذه الرسالة 
التسميات: أوتوكاد, أوتوكاد ثلاثي, مقدمة للاونوكاد ثلاثي الأبعاد


الدرس السابع: REGIONS AND 3-D SURFACES المناطق والأسطح ثلاثية الأبعاد أو الأسطح المجسمة. 
من الان فصاعدا سوف نستخدم النظام ثلاثي الأبعاد او الأجسام ثلاثية الأبعاد.
أولا سترسم منطقة ثنائية البعد ثم تقوم بعمل extrude لها لتصبح ثلاثية ومصمتة أو 3-D solid .
ثانيا ستقوم بإضافة 3-D surfaces لقمة الرسم السابق line thickness لتغلق الخلفية والمقعد والجانبين.
أبداء برسم جديد acad.dwt .
اصنع الطبقات الثلاثة وسمها كما سبق راجع الدرس الرسم ذوالاطار السلكي.
أرسم الإطارات للخلفية والمقعد والجوانب ولكن لا تضيف التخانة.
قف علي الطبقة الخضراء الخاصة بخلفية المقعد.
أكتب الأمر REGION في سطر الأوامر أو الأمر REG .
اختار خلفية الكرسي
سطر الأوامر يجب أن يبدو كما يلي:
Command: region 

Select objects: 1 found

Select objects:

1 loop extracted.

إذا لم تتكون المنقطة هذا يعني انه في الغالب عندك فجوه في الرسم تمنع من اعتبار السطح مغلق. ال Polylines لابد وان يكون مغلق.
كرر الأمر للمستطيلات الأخرى. فقط تأكد أنك في الطبقة المناسبة.
عند تلك النقطة أنت عندك 4 مناطق أو 4 2-D regions , الخطو القادمة هي عمل extrude لهم ليصبحوا 3-D solid objects .
أجعل الخلفية هي الطبقة الفعالة.
أكتب الأمر EXTRUDE .
أختار المنطقة او region الموجودة في طبقة الخلفية.
أنظر إلي سطر الأوامر سيتم سؤالك بعض الأسئلة 
Command: EXT EXTRUDE

Current wire frame density: ISOLINES=4

Select objects: 1 found

Select objects:

Specify height of extrusion or [Path]: 34

Specify angle of taper for extrusion <0> 

ولنشرح ما طلبه منا البرنامج
أول حاجة الأتوكاد يحتاج ليعرف العلو لعملية آل EXTRUDE , هذا يشبه التخانة التي تعاملنا معها في درس سابق راجع درس اعطاء البعد الثالث بالتخانة.
ثم سيطلب منك زاوية العملية 'Extrusion Taper Angle ', في معظم الأحوال ستكون 0 لالرفع العمودي, وبالضغط علي إنتر نقبل القيمة 0.
ملاحظة: يمكن عمل EXTRUDE مباشرة ولكن أردت تعريفك بالأمر region .
كرر الخطوات للجوانب والمقعد , وتذكر ان ترفع المقعد 12 بوصة قبل عمل EXTRUDE .
والآن أستعرض ما رسمته لابد وأن يكون كالأتي بعد عمل أمر HIDE
أحفظ الملف chair_extruded.dwg .
أفتح الرسم chair_line_thickness.dwg ,احفظه فورا تحت أسم chair_3D_face.dwg .
أكتب الأمر 3DFACE بمعني 3-D faces تاكد من أن endpoint Osnaps تعمل.
عندما يسألك عن النقط اتبع الترتيب الموجود بالرسم أسفل

سطر الأوامر سيبدو كما يلي

Command: 3dface Specify first point or [Invisible]: (Pick 1)
Specify second point or [Invisible]: (Pick 2)
Specify third point or [Invisible] : (Pick 3)
Specify fourth point or [Invisible] : (Pick 4)
Specify third point or [Invisible] : 

كرر الأمر لإضافة أسطح للجوانب والمقعد.
الأمر 3dface هو وسيلة ممتازة لعمل الأشكال الغريبة طالما تتكون من أربع خطوط أو حتى أقواس.
استخدم الأمر HIDE وأنظر الناتج إذا قمت بعمل صحيح فلابد وان تختفي بعض الخطوط فلقد تحول الشكل لرسم ثلاثي الأبعاد
مرسلة بواسطة Yamen Shahin "web designer" في 04:09 م 0 التعليقات روابط هذه الرسالة 
التسميات: أوتوكاد, أوتوكاد ثلاثي, الأسطح المجسمة والمناطق 
الدرس السادس: Pseudo 3D Drafting using Line Thickness أعطاء البعد الثالث للرسم عن طريق تخانة الخط. 

في هذا الدرس سنرسم نفس الكرسي السابق رسمه عن طريق رسم خطوط ثم إعطائها تخانتها thickness .
فكر في الخط علي أساس انه ارتفاع الرسم.
الخطوات:
أرسم مستطيل يمثل خلفية المقعد.
ضعه في الطبقة المناسبة له.
أختار المستطيل الذي رسمته وبعمل 2 كليك عليه أي بالضغط مرتين سريعا عليه تفتح لنا نافذة الخصائص.
نختار تخانة الخط thickness 34"بوصة.أنظر الرسم بأسفل.
هناك أمران مهمان هما:

تأكد أن الخط الذي رسمته بعده من محور Z=0

بعد ذلك أبداء في أعطاء الخط تخانته.

وألان ارسم الجوانب وأعطهم تخانة 24" بوصة.

والآن باقي المقعد وهو كما تعلم مرتفع عن الأرض ( مستوي XY ) بمقدار 12 بوصة ولعمله علينا رسمه اولا كمستطيل

ثم نستخدم الأمر Move لنرفعه فوق المستوي المذكور ونختار نقطة الأساس هي نقطة الأصل ثم نكتب @0,0,12

ثم نقوم بإعطائه التخانة 4.

و الآن أنظر لرسم SW isometric 3-D view ولابد أن تبدو كالرسم بالأسفل.
يبدو الرسم الآن ككرسي حقيقي لكنه ليس تاما تماما فمذلنا مثلا نري أحد الجوانب عبر المقعد.

أحفظ الرسم باسم chair_line_thickness.dwg لأنك ستحتاجها في الدرس القادم. 
مرسلة بواسطة Yamen Shahin "web designer" في 03:58 م 0 التعليقات روابط هذه الرسالة 
التسميات: أعطاء البعدالثالث بطريقة التخانة, أوتوكاد, أوتوكاد ثلاثي 
الدرس الخامس: BASIC WIRE-FRAME MODELS الرسمات ذات الإطار السلكي الرفيع. 
في هذا الدرس ستقوم برسم جسمين, الجسم الأول هو الجسم الموجود في الدرس الثاني ( الرسم الأيزومتري)
الرسم بطريقة الواير فرام هو ابسط الطرق في الرسم ثلاثي الأبعاد ومع ذلك ليس هو المستخدم بكثرة.
الخطوات:
أبدا الرسم باختيار رسم جديد باستخدام acad.dwt .
أعمل طبقة أو لاير جديد سميه OBJECT ثم أعطيه اللون الأخضر وأجعل هذا هو اللاير الذي تعمل عليه الآن.
أستخدم أمر line وأبدا برسم المسقط الأمامي أو الشمال من النقطة (0, 0, 0) .
أنهي العمل برسم الدائرة.
Copy أستخدم أمر النسخ لنسخ ما رسمته في اتجاه 2" بوصة من محور Z . عندما يسألك عن نقطة الأساس-base point -أستخدم أي نقطة ثم أنسخ بالنسبة لنقطة الأصل بكتابة @0, 0, 2 .
الآن حول زاوية الرؤية إلي SW Isometric .
لاحظ أنك الآن عندك المقدمة والخلفية قد تم رسميهما.
أستخدم endpoint Osnap لتوصيل الأركان.
أحفظ ما رسمته تحت أسم wireframe1.dwg .
و الأن إلي الرسمة التالية : 

أبداء الرسم باختيار رسم جديد باستخدام acad.dwt .

أصنع ثلاث طبقات layers وسمها SIDES , SEAT , و BACK وأعطهم ثلاث ألوان مختلفة ولتكن أحمر أزرق وأخضر علي التوالي. 

أبداء العمل من أي نقطة و لتكن (0,0,0) . 

أختار الطبقة BACK . 

أرسم المستطيل وأبعاده 36*4 الأول ثم ارفعه بالأمر copy عن طريق اختيار نقطة الأساس (0,0,0) 

أختار الإزاحة للنسخ تناسبية مع نقطة الأساس بكتابة @0,0,34

كرر العمل مع جميع المستطيلات الأخرى وأوصل بين المستطيلات بشكل مناسب عن طريق الأمر Line.

احفظ العمل باسم WIRE-FRAME . 

مرسلة بواسطة Yamen Shahin "web designer" في 03:51 م 0 التعليقات روابط هذه الرسالة 
التسميات: أوتوكاد, أوتوكاد ثلاثي, الرسمت ذو الإطار السلكي 
الدرس الرابع : VIEWING 3-D OBJECTS رؤية الأجسام ثلاثية الأبعاد. 

لتفعل هذا اتبع الأتي :
اسرع طريقة هي View > 3-D Viewpoint > (then select one of the four bottom isometric options ). بمعني اختار احد طرق الأيزمتريك الموجوده في اسفل القائمة. أرجو ان تستخدم ال Southwest view أي SW Isometric دائما.
اختر View >Viewports > new Viewports
ومنها عدل كما تشاء زوايا الرؤية وبع التعديل أحفظ الفيوبورت الجديد بأي اسم تشاء.
عند ذلك يمكنك الضغط علي اي زاوية رؤية لتفعلها.



ولنفترض أننا عندنا الرسمة التالية:



PERSPECTIVE VIEWS منظور:

هناك أمر أخر أسمه DVIEW (Dynamic View)

وتعالوا نتبع الخطوات التالية

الأساس في عمل الديناميك فيو أن يكون عندك كاميرا تخيلية وهدف للنظر اليه
مرسلة بواسطة Yamen Shahin "web designer" في 05:36 ص 0 التعليقات روابط هذه الرسالة 
التسميات: أوتوكاد, أوتوكاد ثلاثي, رؤية الأشكال ثلاثية الأبعاد 
01/12/2007
الدرس الثالث : WORKING IN 3 DIMENSIONS العمل في الأبعاد الثلاثية. 
THE 3-D CO-ORDINATE SYSTEM - المحاور ثلاثية الأبعاد.








في تللك اللحظة لابد وأن تكون قد تعاملت مع المحاور ثناية الأبعاد وأتقنتها أو علي الأقل أنت مستريح في العمل عليها , علي أية حال هذه نظرة سريعة عليها.
إذا أردت النظر علي نفس الصورة لا مع تدويرها بزاوية صغيرة يمكنك أن تري المحاور الثلاثة الأن أي ستري المحور Z
المحور Z دائما ما كان هناك , عالق في الخلفية , منتظرك , قل أهلا بالمحور Z . 
إذا قمت بإدخال نقطة علي هذا الشكل (4,3) فأنت تُعلم الأتوكاد بأن ابعاد النقطة في محوري X,Y علي التوالي هما 4,3 بنما بعدها في Z هو 0 لأنك لم تزكره . بمعني ان إدخال (4,3) = إدخال (4,3,0) , ذكاء هه.
الأن إذا رسمت نقطة من نقطة الأصل (0,0,0) –نقطة الأصل هي نقطة إلتقاء المحاور الثلاثة- إلي النقطة (4,3,2) ستحصل علي خط يسير 4 بوصة في اتجاه اليمين , و3 بوصة لأعلي , و2 بوصة في إتجاهك.
خصائص هذا الخط سيكون هذا :
لاحظ ان طول الخط الحقيقي هو 5.3852 بوصة إذا نظرت اليه من مستوي سطحي – يعني مستوي ثنائي الأبعاد- سيكون –بالنظر- مساوي في الطول للخط الواصل بين نققطتي (0,1) , (4,4) أرسمه وتحقق من خصائصه . ستجد ان الفرق بين الخطين أن الخط المرسوم من نقطتي (0,1,0) , (4,4,0) طوله يساوي 5 بوصة فقط.
ما يعنينا من هذا الكلام ان الرسم في العالم ثلاثي الأبعاد يختلف قليلا عن الرسم في المستوي ثنائي الأبعاد ولذلك قد تجد خطين يبدوان بنفس الطول او دائرتان بنفس القطر في المستوي الثتائي بينما في حقيقتهما مختلفين في الطو أو القطر علي التوالي , كذلك قد تجد ان هناك خطين متطابقين علي بعضهما البعض بالرغم من ان ابعاده مختلفة.
والأان أرسم الخطين بنفسك ثم أذهب إلي القائمة View > 3D Views > SW Isometric وأنظر بنفسك الفرق.
والأن إلي قاعدة اليد اليمني:
فلنتخيل أننا امسكنا أي محور بيدنا اليمني ولففنا عليه جميع أصابعنا عدا الأصبع الأبهام فهو يشير إلي إتجاه الجزء الموجب في المحور عندها سيكون إتجاه دوران اصابعنا الأخري هو الإتجاه الموجب للدوران. هل تتذكرو اني قلت لكم في دروس ال 2D ان إتجاه الرسم والدوران في الأتوكاد هو الدوران في عكس إتجاه حركة عقارب الساعة.
كذلك لاحظ انه يمكن تحديد أتجاه المحاور ياستخدام ثلاثة أصابع من يدنا اليمني كما في الرسم بأسفل.


مرسلة بواسطة Yamen Shahin "web designer" في 02:28 م 0 التعليقات روابط هذه الرسالة 
التسميات: أوتوكاد, أوتوكاد ثلاثي, العمل في الأبعاد الثلاثة 
الدرس الثاني : الرسم الأيزمتري ISOMETRIC DRAWING 
الرسم بالطريقة الأيزومترية هو ابسط الطرق لرسم الرسومات ثلاثية الأبعاد.

ويتم الرسم هنا بطريقة الرسم ثنائي الأبعاد أي بإستخدام أوامر الرسم ثنائي الأبعاد فقط (أو تقريبا فقط).

سوف نقوم برسم الشكل العلوي فأتبع الخطوات التالية:

أدخل الأمر ISOPLANE في سطر الأوامر أو أستخد المفتاح F5 لتفعيل امر الرسم الأيزمتري

سوف يذكر لك الاتوكاد اي مسقط تتعامل معه الأن مثلا Current isoplane: Right

سوف يطلب منك الـوكاد تحديد المسقط الذي تريد العمل عليه Enter isometric plane setting [Left/Top/Right]

أختر مثلا رسم المسقط العلوي بكتابة Top في سطر الأوامر أو ادخل الحرف T أختصارا ل توب

قبل أن تفعل أي شيء اخر قم بالدخول علي Osnap setting ومن النافذة التي ستظهرلك اختار Isometric Snap ثم أضغط اوك.
و ألان أبداء برسم المسقط العلوي, وتجاهل رسم الدائرة الأن.

عند الأنتهاء اضغط F5 للتحويل المستوي ال الأيزو متري لمستوي الشمال وكمل الرسم.

عند الأنتهاء اضغط F5 للتحويل المستوي ال الأيزو متري لمستوي اليمين وكمل الرسم.

والأن لرسم الدائرة نختار الأمر ellipse ثم نختار حرف ال I لإختيار رسم أيزو متري والباقي عليك.

سيسأل أحد الأذكياء لماذا أخترنا رسم قطع ولم نختار رسم دائرة مع العلم أن الهدف هو رسم دأئرة , السبب هو أن الدائرة ترسم في الفراغ أو في العالم ثلاثي الأبعاد علي شكل قطع ناقص لأنها تظهر للعين علي شكل قطع ناقص.

لاحظ أن الرسمة مازالت ثنأية الأبعاد ولم تصبح بعد ثلاثية ولكننا غششنا البرنامج وجعلناها تبدو ثلاثية الأبعاد.

مرسلة بواسطة Yamen Shahin "web designer" في 02:08 م 0 التعليقات روابط هذه الرسالة 
التسميات: أوتوكاد, أوتوكاد ثلاثي, الرسم بالطريقة الأيزومترية 


الدرس الأول: INTRODUCTION TO 3-D مقدمة لعالم أتوكاد 

ثلاثي الأبعاد 
3-D CAD TERMINOLOGY

2-D
هو طريقة لرؤية العالم الحقيقي بشكل ثنائي البعدين أي مسطح له طول وعرض فقط
بدون عمق ونري ذلك في الأتوكاد بإستخدام مستوي X,Y فقط دون المحور الثالث Z
3-D
طريقة عرض العالم الحقيق موضوع بطريقة اكثر طبيعية بستخدام بعد ثالث يمثل العمق ويكون عندنا ثلاث محاور متعامدة علي بعضها البعض X,Y,Z وثلاث مستويات متعامدة ايضا مع بعضها وهي XY,XZ,ZY
Boolean operations
الاوامر التي تسمح لك باضافه ، او اطرح , او تداخل الأجسام الصلبه في AUTOCAD .
Complex surface
سطح يكون بشكل عام منحني ومن أمثلته: الطائرة والسيارة إلخ
Elevation
هو أمر يستخدم لرفع الأشكال عن مستوي XY بمقدار معين وفي اتجاه محور Z أي عمودي علي مستوي XY
Extrude
يعطي او يجعل الشكل ثنائي الأبعاد البعد الثالث فيمكنه مثلا جعل الدائرة تتحول إلي اسطوانة او جعل المستطيل يتحول إلي متوازي مستطيلات
Face
وتعني وجه وهو يمثل سطح اي شكل أي أحد أوجهها
Facet
ثلاث او اربع اسطح مضلعة تمثل جزء من السطح ثلاثي الابعاد
Hidden line removal
طريقة أو أمر لإخفاء الأضلع التي تكون مختفية في الشكل الذي رسمته إذا كنت تراه في الحقيقة
يمكن بالملام ده مش هانفه بس هنبقي نفهم عملي بعدين (Command: HIDE)
Isometric Drawing
أبسط الطرق لرسم الأشكال ثلاثية الأبعاد عن طريق الرسم ثنائي الأبعاد .
Plan View
هو طريقة الرؤيا المسطحة للرسومات
Primitive
هو أي شكل بدائي ثلاثي الأبعاد مثل الأسطوانة والكرة و غيرهما .
Region
مساحة ثنائية البعد تحتوي علي خط أو دائرة أو قوس إلخ
Rendering
طريقة لجعل الرسومات ثلاثية الأبعاد تبدو كما لو كانت ليست مرسومة وإنما مصورة بكاميرة
Shading
طريقة سريع لأضافة الوان للشكل ثلاثي الأبعاد (Command: SHADE)
Solid Model
هو بلوك يتم أدخاله في الأتوكاد لتكون الرسمة أقرب ما يكون للعالم الحقيقي
Surface Model
جسم ثلاثي الأبعاد ممثل أو مكون من أسطح ثنائية الابعاد . (See facets.)
Thickness
وهي تمثل التخانة لأي شكل
UCS
The user co-ordinate system.
محاور النظام للمستخدم وهي تمثل اساليب للمستخدم لرؤية الرسمة من أكثر من زاوية وسنتعرف عليها أكثر فيما بعد
View
اسلوب محدد للرؤية
Viewport
تقسم النافذة التي نرسم فيها لأمثر من نافذة كل نافذة ترينا الشكل من زاوية رؤية مختلفة
Wire-frame Model
هو واحد من ابسط الرسومات ثلاثية الأبعاد ويتم رسمه برسم حوافه
Z-Axis
المحور الثالث أمال أحنا بنتكلم في ايه من الصبح
مرسلة بواسطة Yamen Shahin "web designer" في 01:59 م 0 التعليقات روابط هذه الرسالة 
التسميات: أوتوكاد, أوتوكاد ثلاثي, مقدمة للاونوكاد ثلاثي الأبعاد


----------



## إسلام علي (23 يونيو 2009)

* أشكرك يا صاحبي :d
أخبار معاليك إيه ؟ 
*


----------



## إسلام علي (23 يونيو 2009)

هل تعلم الأوامر التي تكتب هذه الرموز التي بالصورة ؟ 
لكتابة علامة 1/4 
اضغط (باستمرار) Alt ثم اكتب 0188

لكتابة علامة 1/2 
اضغط (باستمرار) Alt ثم اكتب 0189

لكتابة علامة 3/4 
اضغط (باستمرار) Alt ثم اكتب 0190

لكتابة (الأس التربيعي)
 اضغط (باستمرار) Alt ثم اكتب 0179

لكتابة (الأس التكعيبي)
اضغط (باستمرار) Alt ثم اكتب 0190

لكتابة رمز القطر للحديد الطري
 اضغط (باستمرار) Shift ثم اكتب %%C
(ابدأ بـ %% وبدون مسافات)

لكتابة رمز القطر للحديد المشرشر
 اضغط (باستمرار) Shift ثم اكتب %%232
(ابدأ بـ %% وبدون مسافات)

لكتابة علامة الدرجة (وحدة قياس الزوايا)
 اضغط (باستمرار) Shift ثم اكتب %%D
(ابدأ بـ %% وبدون مسافات)


----------



## السيد يوسف (24 يونيو 2009)

*Autocaaaaad*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاخوه الاعضاء هذه بعض الاوامر التى احببت ان اشارك بها استكمالا لفكرة الاخ بشر(اسلام)

ارجوا ان تستفيدوا منها:63:

اهم اوامر الاتوكاد علي اللوحة 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

A, *ARC القوس
AA, *AREA الحساب مساحه منطقه
AL, *ALIGN للمحاذاه
AP, *APPLOAD لتحميل lisp
AR, *ARRAY لعمل نسخ متكررة او دائريه
ATT, *ATTDEF لكتابه الاتربيوت
B, *BLOCK بلوك
BR, *BREAK لعمل قطع في خط
C, *CIRCLE دائره
CO, *COPY النسخ
DI, *DIST لحساب مسافه
DO, *DONUT لعمل نقطه كبيره 
DT, *TEXT للكتابه العاديه
E, *ERASE المسح
ED, *DDEDIT لاضافة علي الكتابه
EX, *EXTEND الامتداد
F, *FILLET التوصيل بالقوس
H, *HATCH التظليل
I, *INSERT لتحميل بلوك او ملف
L, *LINE خط
LA, *LAYER خصائص الطبقات
LI, *LIST معرفة طول الخط السميكp 
LT, *LINETYPE خصائص الخط
LTS, *LTSCALE خصائص اظهار الخطوط المتقطعه
M, *MOVE التحريك
MI, *MIRROR الانعكاس
MO, *PROPERTIES الخصائص
O, *OFFSET النسخ ببعد معين 
OS, *OSNAP تحديد نقط الاظهار مثل بدايه الخط ومنتصفه والعمودي عليه وهكذا
P, *PAN لمسك اللوحه باليد
PL, *PLINE لرسم خط متصل ذو سمك وقوس
PO, *POINT لرسم نقطه
PU, *PURGE لتقليل مساحه اللوحه وخذف الغير مستخدم
RE, *REGEN لعمل ريفريش للوحه
S, *STRETCH لاستطاله
SC, *SCALE للتكبير
SPL, *SPLINE لرسم خط متعرج
ST, *STYLE انواع الخطوط
T, *MTEXT كتابه مزدوجه
UN, *UNITS وحده الرسم mm or inche
X, *EXPLODE للتفجير
XL, *XLINE لرسم خط مسقيم بطول اللوحه
XR, *XREF لتحميل الاكس ريفر 
Z, *ZOOM لتكبير والتصغير

وهذه بعض اوامر الاتوكاد فى ال 3d


الدرس الأول: INTRODUCTION TO 3-D مقدمة لعالم أتوكاد 

ثلاثي الأبعاد 
3-D CAD TERMINOLOGY

2-D
هو طريقة لرؤية العالم الحقيقي بشكل ثنائي البعدين أي مسطح له طول وعرض فقط
بدون عمق ونري ذلك في الأتوكاد بإستخدام مستوي X,Y فقط دون المحور الثالث Z
3-D
طريقة عرض العالم الحقيق موضوع بطريقة اكثر طبيعية بستخدام بعد ثالث يمثل العمق ويكون عندنا ثلاث محاور متعامدة علي بعضها البعض X,Y,Z وثلاث مستويات متعامدة ايضا مع بعضها وهي XY,XZ,ZY
Boolean operations
الاوامر التي تسمح لك باضافه ، او اطرح , او تداخل الأجسام الصلبه في AUTOCAD .
Complex surface
سطح يكون بشكل عام منحني ومن أمثلته: الطائرة والسيارة إلخ
Elevation
هو أمر يستخدم لرفع الأشكال عن مستوي XY بمقدار معين وفي اتجاه محور Z أي عمودي علي مستوي XY
Extrude
يعطي او يجعل الشكل ثنائي الأبعاد البعد الثالث فيمكنه مثلا جعل الدائرة تتحول إلي اسطوانة او جعل المستطيل يتحول إلي متوازي مستطيلات
Face
وتعني وجه وهو يمثل سطح اي شكل أي أحد أوجهها
Facet
ثلاث او اربع اسطح مضلعة تمثل جزء من السطح ثلاثي الابعاد
Hidden line removal
طريقة أو أمر لإخفاء الأضلع التي تكون مختفية في الشكل الذي رسمته إذا كنت تراه في الحقيقة
يمكن بالملام ده مش هانفه بس هنبقي نفهم عملي بعدين (Command: HIDE)
Isometric Drawing
أبسط الطرق لرسم الأشكال ثلاثية الأبعاد عن طريق الرسم ثنائي الأبعاد .
Plan View
هو طريقة الرؤيا المسطحة للرسومات
Primitive
هو أي شكل بدائي ثلاثي الأبعاد مثل الأسطوانة والكرة و غيرهما .
Region
مساحة ثنائية البعد تحتوي علي خط أو دائرة أو قوس إلخ
Rendering
طريقة لجعل الرسومات ثلاثية الأبعاد تبدو كما لو كانت ليست مرسومة وإنما مصورة بكاميرة
Shading
طريقة سريع لأضافة الوان للشكل ثلاثي الأبعاد (Command: SHADE)
Solid Model
هو بلوك يتم أدخاله في الأتوكاد لتكون الرسمة أقرب ما يكون للعالم الحقيقي
Surface Model
جسم ثلاثي الأبعاد ممثل أو مكون من أسطح ثنائية الابعاد . (See facets.)
Thickness
وهي تمثل التخانة لأي شكل
UCS
The user co-ordinate system.
محاور النظام للمستخدم وهي تمثل اساليب للمستخدم لرؤية الرسمة من أكثر من زاوية وسنتعرف عليها أكثر فيما بعد
View
اسلوب محدد للرؤية
Viewport
تقسم النافذة التي نرسم فيها لأمثر من نافذة كل نافذة ترينا الشكل من زاوية رؤية مختلفة
Wire-frame Model
هو واحد من ابسط الرسومات ثلاثية الأبعاد ويتم رسمه برسم حوافه
Z-Axis
المحور الثالث أمال أحنا بنتكلم في ايه من الصبح
مرسلة بواسطة Yamen Shahin "web designer" في 01:59 م 0 التعليقات روابط هذه الرسالة 
التسميات: أوتوكاد, أوتوكاد ثلاثي, مقدمة للاونوكاد ثلاثي الأبعاد


----------



## almomani (24 يونيو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعاً من بدأ ومن أضاف وابدى ملاحظة
وحقيقة هناك اشياء كثيرة كانت خافية علينا تعلمناها منكم


----------



## هادي المهندس (24 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم

الاخ بشر مشاركه مفيده وفعاله ... اخي بشر كلك خير وبركه .............

بارك الله بك



مع تحياتي


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (2 يوليو 2009)

thank u very much but i have little question is all these orders work with different versions of Auto Cad


----------



## إسلام علي (2 يوليو 2009)

*جزاااااكم الله خيراً ,,,, وأخص م / هادي الحبييييييييييييب
*


> *is all these orders work with different versions of auto cad*


أنا شغال بكاد 07 لكن أغلب هذه الأوامر ستجدها فعالة في معظم نسخ الكاد إن شاء الله

ملحوظة : لأتمنى من عنده معلومة أن يتحفنا بها ليصبح الموضوع جماعي وثري بالمعلومات


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (2 يوليو 2009)

bishr قال:


> *جزاك الله خيراً
> أنا في شغلي بحاول أخلي كل القواعد سمك واحد للتسهيل
> ــــــــــــــــــ
> أمر SSX أمر مهم جداً
> ...



هذا الأمر هام جدا بالفعل اخي بشر
ولكن كما قلت يحناج سيريال صحيح
وبالتالي 99% مننا مش هيستفيد منه
ولكن هناك امر هو ليس امر ولكن تحيل يمكن من خلاله العد والأحصاء لمجموعة من الخطوط لها نفس السمات ............ مثلا لعد الخوازيق في منشأ كبير
ممكن نختار خزوق ونعمل layer isolate ثم نختار امر co ونختار كل الخوازيق 
سيظهر لنا عددهم في شريط الأوامر
وجزاك الله عنا خيرا على هذا الموضوع الأكثر من رائع ​


----------



## شادي يس (2 يوليو 2009)

تعقيباً على كلام الأخ bishr والأخ إبراهيم أسامة 
فإن هناك أيضاً أمر يمكنك منه اختيار جميع العناصر المشتركة بميزة معينة وذلك عن طريق الأمر filter واختصاره fi والذي يختلف عن الأمر quick select بأن الأول تختار العنصر نفسه أما الأخر فتختار خصائص هذا العنصر


----------



## الجسر (3 يوليو 2009)

كيف يمكن عمل سكال ولكن دون تأثر المقاسات يعني تبقى المقاسات ثابتة حتى مع تغير حجم الشكل ولكم الشكر


----------



## مهندسة برستيج (6 يوليو 2009)

مشكور باش مهندس ع المجهود...
أنا جربت ال Extrim بس ما ضبطت معاي؟


----------



## إسلام علي (10 يوليو 2009)

إزاي ما ظبتت معكِ ؟؟؟؟


----------



## ChainDozer (27 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله في الجميع على اضافاتهم و جهودهم،،
و افكر جديا بان انسخها لملف اكسل للمراجعة و الأستفادة منها مستقبلا
(*اريد المزيد من التوضيح حول العمل بصفحات Layout*)
لكم جزيل الشكر،،

م/ ابو احمد


----------



## الحاج فوزي البنا (2 أغسطس 2009)

*لمن يريد الاحتفاظ بهذا الموضوع المميز*

جزاكم الله خيرا مهندس بشر
لمن يريد الاحتفاظ بهذا الموضوع المميز
حمل المرفق


----------



## ايهاب سعيد سرور (7 نوفمبر 2009)

*ايهاب سهيد سرور [email protected]*

بسم اللة الرحمن الرحيم
1-طبعا كلنا بتشتغل بالاختصارات بتاعت الاتوكاد وفي اختصارات بتكون طويلة او احنا مثلا عايزين نغيرها في امر اسمة aliasedit طبعا مفيش مسافات هية كلمة واحدة علي بعضها وبعدين نتكة enter ها يطلع لنا جدول صغير ابيض في جميع الاختصارات نختار الامر الي احنا عايزين نعدلة ونعملة edit ونحط الاختصار الي احنا عايزينة
2- لو مثلا عندنا خطوط dash lines or center linesوبعدين اطوالها صغيرة او كبيرة وعايزين نخلي حجم المسافات بين ال dash lines or center lines غير الموجود في امر اسمة LTS وبعدين نتكة ENTER ها يطلع لنا تحت في الاتوكاد حجم الخط الموجود وندخل القيمة الي احنا عايزينها وبعدين نتكة ENTER
3-لو في عندنا HATCH مثلا مش محاط بحدود نعمل اية 
نضعط DOUBLE CLICK علي الهاتش دة ها يطلع لنا جدول الهاتل ونختار RECREATE BOUNDARY وها يطلع لنا اختيارينREIGON OR POLYLINE نختار REIGON وبعدين ها يطلع لنا اختيار Y نتكة انتر لو عايوين نحوط الهاتش دة بحدود وبدين نتكة ENTER ENTER


----------



## إسلام علي (7 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً على الإضافة القيمة
ننتظر المزيد
تحاياي


----------



## إسلام علي (7 نوفمبر 2009)

> *كيف يمكن عمل سكال ولكن دون تأثر المقاسات يعني تبقى المقاسات ثابتة حتى مع تغير حجم الشكل ولكم الشكر*


أعمل تكبير للرسومات
ستتغير مقاسات الأبعاد طبعاً
اختر الأبعاد المتغيرة كلها
إضغط (مميزات) properties
من قائمة primary units
اختر Dim scale Linear
وغير القيمة للمقياس المطلوب


----------



## إسلام علي (23 نوفمبر 2009)

لتعديل الاختصارات للأوامر (خاصة أمر النسخ Copy يُختصر بـ Co فهو اختصار ممل بعض الشئ والأفضل أن يكون C فقط )
اضغط *Aliasedit
اختر تعديل Edit
وغير الاختصارات كما تريد 

*


----------



## شادي يس (23 نوفمبر 2009)

طلب من الأعضاء الذين لديهم اطلاع كافي في الليسبات

هل يوجد من لديه ليسب لجعل كافة الطبقات في الأوتوكاد مقفولة أو غير مقفولة 
على غرار الأمر الموجود في قائمة الطبقات إظهار جميع الطبقات أو إخفائها


----------



## إسلام علي (24 نوفمبر 2009)

سهل جداً من زر التحكم في الطبقات بإختيار كل الطبقات (كنترول + إيه) ثم اضغط على أي قفل سيقفل الكل مرة واحدة


----------



## الامثل (25 نوفمبر 2009)

هل تعلم انه بامكانكم الرجوع الى الاختيار السابق لاي قطعة(entity) وانت في اي امر(comand)مثلا في الاوامر التالية: erase, trim, extend, copy....الى الاخر
مثال: قم بتنشيط امر erase ثم اختار عدة قطع (entitiies) فردية وجماعية بعد ذلك اضغط حرف الu 
(undo)
و enter


----------



## شادي يس (25 نوفمبر 2009)

شكراً أخ اسلام علي
ولكن طلبي أن يكون هناك ليسب جاهز لتنفيذ هذا الأمر وذلك لتسهيل العمل


----------



## eng_ibrahim06 (8 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على المعلومات الجميلة بس انا عندى مشكلة فى الكتابة بالعربى على الرسم ال انا شغال علية الخط لا يقرا وعملى مشكلة فياريت امر txt يتم تفصيلة لانى محتاجة جدا مع الfonts وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## وليد سليم (8 يناير 2010)

فى حالة عمل نقل للرسم 
نلاحظ ان الابعاد قد فسدت 
لذلك استخدم الامر dda لتثبيت الابعاد


----------



## mhmdmsk (14 يناير 2010)

*ما شاء الله موضوع أكثر من رائع

 وصراحة انا استفدت كثير من المعلومات القيمة الي موجودة هنا 

 يعطيكم ألف عافية جميعاً

 لكن لي عندكم طلب !! ولو أني بحث في أغلب المواقع و أخر شيئ يأست أن أجد حل أو طريقة 

 لكن بعد ان شاهدت هذا الموضوع القيم , قلت لماذا لا أسألكم علكم تعرفون الاجابة 

 طلبي هو أني لست في مرحلة خبرة في الاوتوكاد لذلك عندما أريد أن اكتشف شيئ جديد في البرنامج 

 الاحظ أني لعبت في اعدادات الاوتوكاد ولا أعرف كيفية ارجاعها كما كانت 

 لذلك طلبي هو ( طريقة ارجاع الاوتوكاد الى الوضع الافتراضي عندما ثبته على جهازي )

 او كما يقال استعادة ضبط المصنع أي اعادة البرنامج مع اعداداته وميزاته وكأنه جديد من البداية 

 لأنني بصراحة عندما العب بالاعدادات و لا اعرف ارجاعها اقوم بحذفه وتنثبيته من جديد 

 وكما تعلمون يتطلب هذا الأمر وقت كبير في كل مرة 

 فهل يوجد طريقة لديكم لارجاعه ؟؟!! علماً أن جربت ان أعمل للبرنامج اصلاح من قائمة لوحة التحكم ولكن لم تنفع 

 اخيرا آسف للاطالة عليكم 

 تقبلو تحياتي*​


----------



## ma-tawa (14 يناير 2010)

سؤال
ماهو x reff
annotation


----------



## tamer shehab (14 يناير 2010)

هل تعلم أنه يمكنك عمل عدة خطوط منفردة إلي شكل واحد هماك عدة طرق منها 
1- إذا كان الشكل مغلق (مستطيل مربع ثماني أو اي شكل مغلق ) تكتب bo وتدوس pick point داخل الشكل يصبح كله poly line وهذا الأمر لا يعمل الا داخل الأشكال المغلقة
2 - من قائمة modify ندوس polyline وندوس علي اي خط يظهر أمامي عدة خيارات نختار join وندوس علي جميع الخطوط تصبح polyline


----------



## tamer shehab (14 يناير 2010)

هل تعلم أنه لمطابقة شكلين علي بعضهم هناك عدة طرق وسأشرح هذه النقطة بالأخص لأخواننا في المساحة​
أولا : اكتب al في شريط الأوامر سيطلب منك تحديد العنصر المراد تحريكه ثم يطلب 3 نقط تطابقهم علي الشكل الأصلي تدوس أولا علي الشكل المراد تحريكه ثم علي الأصلي وبعد النقطة الثالثة تري أن الشكل تحرك بالفعل
بالنسبة للإستفادة منه لأخواننا في المساحة فانه يكون عندك رسمة لأي مبنيplan وفي الموقع يوجد 3 نقاط control point أو نقطتان ورسمتهم علي لوحة اوتوكاد بالاحداثيات الصحيحة بلوحة الموقع العام تضع النقطتان أمام المبني ثم تستخدم al وذلك بعد ضبط مقياس الرسم للPLANلأنة في العادة يكون مختلف
ملحوظة : يفضل عمل الرسمة BLOCK حتي تقدر علي تحريك الرسمة اذا وجد اختلاف وعندما تجدهم متطابقين تماما تأخذ البلك كما هوCOPY ثم تفتح لوحة جديدة ومن قائمة EDIT تدوس علي PAST TO ORIGINAL COOR وهو امر هام جدا بشغل المساحة ثم تعمل تفجير وبالتالي تقدر الأن وضع لوحة القواعد والاعمدة وايضا الحوائط وغيرها من العناصر المراد تنزيل احداثياتها بالموقع
ثانيا : عمل الرسمة بلك ثم سحبها من نقطة معلومة علي الرسمتين ثم ROTATE ومن داخله استخدم REFERكما شرحوة الأخوة من قبل


----------



## وليد سليم (14 يناير 2010)

أعمل تكبير للرسومات
ستتغير مقاسات الأبعاد طبعاً
اختر الأبعاد المتغيرة كلها
إضغط (مميزات) properties
من قائمة primary units
اختر Dim scale Linear
وغير القيمة للمقياس المطلوب


----------



## tamer shehab (14 يناير 2010)

لو سمحتوا أحد الأخوة يفيدنا في ال 3d لكي يكتمل الموضوع


----------



## مهندس مصر (14 يناير 2010)

أقدم لكم كتاب
*AutoCAD for dummies

بهذه المشاركة 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t175173.html#post1459753

*


----------



## tamer shehab (15 يناير 2010)

أرجو تغيير الرابط


----------



## علياء على حمدى (15 فبراير 2010)

لو أردت ان تعمل على طبقة واحدة وتظهرها فقط وتخفى باقى الطبقات فى أمر واحد
هو 
layer isolate
واختصاره
layiso
ويمكنك التعامل مع الطبقة مباشرة 
وعند الاتنهاء يمكنك ارجاع الباقى بامر واحد ايضا هو
unisolate
===============
ستجد هذه الاوامر فى شريط الادوات 
layer II
ومعهم اوامر اخرى ممتازة للتعامل مع الطبقات


----------



## shyb (27 فبراير 2010)

إسلام علي قال:


> *هل تعلم أن معلومات البلوك تخزن في الأوتوكاد مرة واحدة مما يقلل مساحة الملف ؟
> بمعنى أنه ـ خاصة فيما يتعلق بالأشكال المعقدة التي يكثر تكرارها ـ فعند عملها بلوك ثم تكرارها يكون حجم الملف أقل كثيراً من حجم الملف إذا كررت العناصر مجمعة ولكن في غير بلوك
> لأن الأوتوكاد يخزن معلومات محتويات البلوك مرة واحدة وعند تكراره لا يخزن إلا معلومات الإدراج (المقياس- الدروران -المقياس - الأتربيوت ...) عوضاً عن معلومات محتويات البلوك
> 
> ...


 


*السلام عليكم*
*اخي تكلمت عن ال **Block** كيف اعمل **Delete Block*
*كيف اتخلص من ال **BLOCK ** الذي استخدمته في الرسم من قائمة **Insert Block** وخصوصاً اذا كان يوجد عدد من ال **Block **خطأ في الخزن او زائده عن الحاجه او تسبب ارباك عند الأستخدام.؟؟؟*
*كذلك يحصل عندما اختار جزء واعمل له **Block ** من **Make Block** واعاود استخدامه مره اخرى من **Insert Block** يظهر بعيد جداً عن الرسم والمكان الذي اريد ان اضعه فيه*
*وجزاكم الله كل خير*


----------



## تامر شهير (1 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا 
كل ما عليك كتابة Extrim ثم إختيار العنصر المحيط والمتقاطع مع الخطوط ثم Enter لتنقطع كل النهايات وتتهذب

امر extrim 
غير معرف لدى الاوتوكاد... ارجو التوضيح


[/QUOTE]


----------



## تامر شهير (1 مارس 2010)

لو أردت ان تعمل على طبقة واحدة وتظهرها فقط وتخفى باقى الطبقات فى أمر واحد
هو 
layer isolate
واختصاره
layiso
ويمكنك التعامل مع الطبقة مباشرة 
وعند الاتنهاء يمكنك ارجاع الباقى بامر واحد ايضا هو
unisolate
===============
ستجد هذه الاوامر فى شريط الادوات 
layer II
ومعهم اوامر اخرى ممتازة للتعامل مع الطبقات



بارك الله فيكى .. توضيح جيد لما ذكره مهندس اسلام من قبل ... ولكن اين layer II


----------



## إسلام علي (1 مارس 2010)

> امر extrim
> غير معرف لدى الاوتوكاد... ارجو التوضيح


اختصارهex


----------



## Hossam-am (2 مارس 2010)

tmrr قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا
> كل ما عليك كتابة Extrim ثم إختيار العنصر المحيط والمتقاطع مع الخطوط ثم Enter لتنقطع كل النهايات وتتهذب
> 
> امر extrim
> غير معرف لدى الاوتوكاد... ارجو التوضيح


[/QUOTE]

ليعمل هذا الأمر يجب تحميل أدوات قائمة Express وإلا فلن يعمل


----------



## Hossam-am (2 مارس 2010)

هل تعلم أنك تستطيع تصدير بيانات الاتربيوت 
إلى ملف نصي خارجي بتعليمة
attout
ويمكن التعديل على الملف الخارجي كما تشاء
ويمكن فتحه ضمن برنامج إكسل وتعديل البيانات (إعادة ترقيم مثلا) ثم الحفظ
ويمكن استيراد البيانات بعد ذلك بتعليمة
attin
حيث نختار نفس الملف السابق الذي قمنا بتصديره والتعديل عليه
فيتم تحديث بيانات الاتربيوت في ملف الرسم
​


----------



## Hossam-am (2 مارس 2010)

لنفرض لدينا بلوكة اسمها BL مدرجة عدة مرات ضمن الرسم
وهذه البلوكة تحوي مجموعة من الخطوط مثلا وتحوي أتربيوت واحدة أو أكثر
ولنفرض أننا نريد تغيير مواصفات هذه البلوكة بحذف أحد الخطوط مثلا
أو تغيير موضع إحدى الاتربيوت ضمن الكتلة أو حذفها 
أو إضافة بعض العناصر إلى هذه الكتلة كإضافة دائرة مثلا
نقوم بما يلي :
1- نأخذ نسخة عن هذه الكتلة وندرجها في أي مكان من الملف الرسومي
2- نفجر هذه البلوكة
3- نجري التغييرات التي نريدها على عناصر البلوكة المفجرة أية تغييرات نريدها
4- نكتب تعليمة Attredef في موجه الأوامر
5- ندخل إسم البلوكة BL
6- نختار العناصر المشكلة للبلوكة (العناصر التي نريدها)
7- نحدد نقطة الإمساك ثم enter .
نلاحظ أنه تم تعديل جميع البلوكات المدرجة ضمن الرسم دفعة واحدة وأخذت التعديلات الجديدة.​


----------



## shyb (2 مارس 2010)

Hossam-am قال:


> لنفرض لدينا بلوكة اسمها BL مدرجة عدة مرات ضمن الرسم
> 
> وهذه البلوكة تحوي مجموعة من الخطوط مثلا وتحوي أتربيوت واحدة أو أكثر
> ولنفرض أننا نريد تغيير مواصفات هذه البلوكة بحذف أحد الخطوط مثلا
> ...


 

*شكراً على هذه المعلومات*
*ولكن التقاط 4.5.6 ممكن توضحها اكثر *
*وايضاً اخي كيف امسح اي **block ** لا أريده من مجموعة ال **block ** التي خزنتها سابقاً*
*ولكم كل الشكر*


----------



## shyb (2 مارس 2010)

إبراهيم أسامة قال:


> هذا الأمر هام جدا بالفعل اخي بشر​
> ولكن كما قلت يحناج سيريال صحيح
> وبالتالي 99% مننا مش هيستفيد منه
> ولكن هناك امر هو ليس امر ولكن تحيل يمكن من خلاله العد والأحصاء لمجموعة من الخطوط لها نفس السمات ............ مثلا لعد الخوازيق في منشأ كبير
> ...


 معلومات مفيده جداً وبجهودكم الرائعه اصبحنا قادرين على الأستفاده منها ننتظر المزيد القيم والمهم ومن الله التوفيق


----------



## shyb (2 مارس 2010)

إسلام علي قال:


> *جزاك الله خيراً
> أنا في شغلي بحاول أخلي كل القواعد سمك واحد للتسهيل
> ــــــــــــــــــ
> أمر ssx أمر مهم جداً
> ...


 
معلومات مفيده جداً وبجهودكم الرائعه اصبحنا قادرين على الأستفاده منها ننتظر المزيد القيم والمهم ومن الله التوفيق


----------



## shyb (2 مارس 2010)

الحاج فوزي البنا قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا مهندس بشر
> لمن يريد الاحتفاظ بهذا الموضوع المميز
> حمل المرفق


 
كل الشكر لك اخي 
ولكن ارجوا التأكد من الملف المرفق لا يعمل


----------



## shyb (3 مارس 2010)

إسلام علي قال:


> أعمل تكبير للرسومات
> ستتغير مقاسات الأبعاد طبعاً
> اختر الأبعاد المتغيرة كلها
> إضغط (مميزات) properties
> ...


 
*مشكور اخ اسلام ومنكم نستفيد*
*اخي جربته بس ما تغير اي قياس تغير الرقم على القياس فقط ولكن كطول او عرض لم يتغير ابداً*


----------



## shyb (3 مارس 2010)

hossam-am قال:


> هل تعلم أنك تستطيع تصدير بيانات الاتربيوت
> 
> إلى ملف نصي خارجي بتعليمة
> attout
> ...


 
*كل الشكراخي الكريم *
*وارجوا التوضيح اكثر واكثر كيف الأستفاده بشكل واضح*
راجين الأجابه


----------



## Hossam-am (4 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
---------------------------------
هل تستطيع تخريج بيانات مجموعة من النقاط Points
إلى ملف إكسل مباشرة
نعم تستطيع ذلك من خلال الماكرو التالي:
Points.dvb
قم بتحميله من المرفقات وبعد فك الضغط خزنه في اي مكان تريد
شغل برنامج الأتوكاد وارسم مجموعة من النقاط Points
ثم اتبع الخطوات التالية :
1- Tools--> Macro--> load project 
2- اختر الملف الذي قمت بتحميله Points.dvb
3- Tools--> Macro--> Macro
4- اختر الماكرو المحمل 
ولاحظ النتيجة
سيتم تصدير إحداثيات النقاط إلى ملف إكسل مباشرة
نستطيع تطوير الماكرو السابق للقيام بعدة وطائف إضافية​


----------



## shyb (21 مارس 2010)

*ارجوا من اهل الخبره شرح وافي عن ال **xref*


----------



## shyb (21 مارس 2010)

إسلام علي قال:


> *هل تعلم أنك يمكنك حذف الخطوط المتكررة فوق بعضها
> أكتب الأمر overkill في سطر الأوامر ثم إختر العناصر المطلوبة
> (مع تحديد هامش الإعتبار) ثم enter
> سيلغي كل العناصر المتراكبة كلياً أو جزئياً
> ...


 

*الأخ الكريم اسلام علي *
*ارجوا التوضيح اكثر حول استخدام الأمر **overkill*
*لأن صراحة جربته وما ضبط معي *
*شاكرين حسن تعاونكم*


----------



## إسلام علي (21 مارس 2010)

> * ارجوا التوضيح اكثر حول استخدام الأمر overkill*


هذا الأمر لحذف الخط المتطابق مع خط آخر بحيث يصبحان خط واحد وأهميته ليست كبيرة


----------



## shyb (23 مارس 2010)

إسلام علي قال:


> هذا الأمر لحذف الخط المتطابق مع خط آخر بحيث يصبحان خط واحد وأهميته ليست كبيرة


 

السلام عليكم
اخي الكريم جربة عدة مرات ولم افلح

*في بعض الأحيان تحتوي الرسومات على عناصر متراكبه على بعضها البعض وعندما احسب الكميات تظهر لي قيم اكثر من الموجود وهذا بسبب العناصر المتراكبة على بعضها وتظهر في الحساب كأنها تحسب مرتين
فتوقعت ان هذا الأمر يفيد في هذه الحاله ويعمل على مسح لهذا التراكب المتكرر........
ولكم جزيل الشكر على الأهتمام


----------



## نور الحسين (8 أبريل 2010)

إسلام علي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> فكرة الموضوع مقتبسة من موضوع كان في موقع مجلة الكاد
> ولحجم الفائدة الكبيرة نعمل موضوع مشابه
> وننقل الأوامر ـ الجديدة والباقية المفعول ـ من مجلة الكاد لهنا
> ...




اسلام علي الله يعطيك الف الف عافيه وموفق للمجهود الكبير

صراحه الاوتوكاد بلنسبه لي صعب وخصوصا انه مهندسه جديده ذات تخرج جديد وجديده بساحه العمل الخليجيه

ممكن لو سمحت تزويدي بالاوامر الاوتوكاد وارسالها لي عبر رساله عالبريد

حتا استطيع طباعتها والاحتفاظ فيها وتطبيقها ولكم من الله الاجر والثواب


----------



## إسلام علي (8 أبريل 2010)

http://www.4shared.com/dir/1775344/43d682e9/sharing.html
بارك الله فيكم
هذه مكتبة تشرح الكاد بالعربية بمشاهدة هذه الشروحات لن تحتاجي أي مساعدة أخرى


----------



## nailnabil (14 مايو 2010)

عايز ادخل بلاطة دائرية على الساب من الاتوكات انا عملت تقسيم با لنقط وعملت بولى لين وبرضو مدخلتش على الساب ارجو الرد السريع لانى محتجها فى المشروع


----------



## daliamf (15 مايو 2010)

الأمر Allign واختصاره al يمكن استخدامه للمحاذاة بمعنى نريد تدوير شكل ما ( مستطيل مثلاُ ) ليحاذي خط مائل


----------



## daliamf (15 مايو 2010)

اختصار امر خط البعد الخط dli و خط البكعد المستمر dco وخط البعد المائل dal وهي كثيرة الاستعمال لذا ينصح باستخدام اختصاراتها على لوحة المفاتيح.


----------



## سوري حمساوي (30 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم اخي اسلام علي 
انت تكلمت عن طريقة حساب مساحة عدد كبير من البولي لاين المنفصلة في حساب القواعد ولكن الطريقة الاولى التي هي الاسرع لم تظبط معي ابدا انت قلت نضغط بزر الماوس الايمن ونختار خصائص وبعدها نختار البولي لاين ولكن اذا دخلنا على خصائص لن نستطيع تحديد شيى واذا جربنا على مستطيل واحد نستطيع معرفة مساحته وطوله 
والف شكر لك على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (31 مايو 2010)

nailnabil قال:


> عايز ادخل بلاطة دائرية على الساب من الاتوكات انا عملت تقسيم با لنقط وعملت بولى لين وبرضو مدخلتش على الساب ارجو الرد السريع لانى محتجها فى المشروع


السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
البولي لينز لاتظهر من الأوتوكاد للساب 
ان شاء الله الحل هو انك تقوم بعملstretch لل grips حتي تشكل لك الشكل النهائي للبلاطة الدائرية


----------



## إسلام علي (31 مايو 2010)

> *اذا دخلنا على خصائص لن نستطيع تحديد شيى واذا جربنا على مستطيل واحد نستطيع معرفة مساحته وطوله *


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
نعم أخي قصدت تحديد خصائص كل شكل على حدة ثم جمع المساحات
أنا وضحت ذلك


----------



## abdu1944 (10 يونيو 2010)

tahisssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## mohamed saied (11 يونيو 2010)

موضوع متميز يستحق التثبيت ويرجي دمجه مع الاتوليسب


----------



## إسلام علي (17 أغسطس 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيراً
ونفع بكم*​


----------



## 8mar (17 أغسطس 2010)

الله يوفقك .


----------



## civil devel (17 أغسطس 2010)

هل تعلم انة عند تحديد مجموعة من العناصر وتريد الغاء احده او بعضها ما عليك الا ان تضغط 
shift ومن ثم تنقر بزر الماوس على العنصر المراد الغاء التحديد له


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (17 أغسطس 2010)

mohamed saied قال:


> موضوع متميز يستحق التثبيت ويرجي دمجه مع الاتوليسب


 أؤيد راي الزميل في التثبيت


----------



## ezzoo1983 (5 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا يامحترف ...والله انها معلومات جدا قيمة جزاك الله كل خير على هذا العطاء


----------



## إسلام علي (17 سبتمبر 2010)

الله يجزيكم كل خير


----------



## م.رامي قاسم (17 سبتمبر 2010)

بجد موضوع رائع ويستحق التقدير


----------



## m_isea (28 نوفمبر 2010)

اريد معرفة كيفية عمل تسلسل لاارقام المحاور افتراضا من 1 الى 9 دون تعديل فى القيم


----------



## m_isea (28 نوفمبر 2010)

ياريد حد يوضح كيفية عمل نسلسل لا ارقام المحاور فى الاتوكاد بالنسبة للاعمدة


----------



## إسلام علي (28 نوفمبر 2010)

هناك ليسب يرقم أوتوماتيكيا 
اسمه num
لكن لم أجد رابط لع الآن
جرب
http://www.jefferypsanders.com/NUMBERX.LSP
و
*OBJNO.LSP*  -  Simple numbering. Enter the starting number and the text height and you're off. [Objno.zip] ​ *PREFIX.LSP  *-  Enter a prefix, the starting number, the text height, then the increment (press Enter for 1). The prefix hugs right up to the number ala WS101, WS102 or KEY-60, KEY-61, etc. [Prefix.zip] ​ *WSNUM.LSP*  -  Similar to Prefix, but this one puts a space between the prefix and the sequential number, FR 355, FR 356, etc. *Note*: When prompted "Increment numbers by <1>?" just press Enter, don't type 1. Some folks have gotten an error if you enter 1. I didn't write 'em, I just found 'em as freeware on the Internet. [Wsnum.zip]​


----------



## elserafy (28 نوفمبر 2010)

حضرتك يتم الضغط ع trim =tr وبعد كده double space وهكذا في extend = ex


----------



## إسلام علي (29 ديسمبر 2010)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## إسلام علي (10 يناير 2011)

*أوامر غير مشهورة*

1 - قص جزء من بلوك أو صورة دون تفجيره بأمر (ClipIt) 
2 - أمر group في الأوتوكاد
3 - امر purge لحذف ما ليس له داع في الملف وتنظيفه.
4 - امر oops يقوم بالتراجع عن آخر عنصر تم حذفه
5 - أوامر oops, select last , select previous.. لا تعمل بعد Undo مباشرة 
6 - الأمر multiple يعمل على تكرر أي أمر عدد لا نهائي من المرات
7 - ممكن تكرار اخر امر بضغط زر space (المسطرة)في الكيبورد
8 - أمر flatten لتحويل اللقطات المنظورية إلى ثنائية الأبعاد 
9 - يمكن اعادة اختيار آخر عناصر سبق اختيارها بكتابة حرف p عندما يطلب الأتوكاد اختيار عناصر.
10 - عمل باسورد لملفات الاتوكاد 
11 - فك ارتباط الأبعاد بالرسمه من dimdisassociate، إيقاف النعكاس الtext في mirror بــ mirrtext
12 - المفاتيح والاختصارات المختلفة للـ selection..
13 - أمر vtoptions لتخفيف حمل كارت الشاشة وتسريع الزووم والبان.. (أزل علامات الصح من الشاشة الناتجة..)
14 - التحكم في أداء الجهاز مع الأوتوكاد 
15 - أمر ssx يمكنك من اختيار العناصر المشابهة لعنصر ما
16 - تصدير بيانات السمات attributes أو خصائص العناصر لجدور داخل أو خارج الأوتوكاد data extraction. .....+....... مثال فيديو
17 - ترتيب العناصر والتعامل معه(cycling) وأمر draworder 
18 - الأمر النصي المقابل للأوامر التي تعمل من نوافذ حوار بإضافة "- " قبل الأمر
19 - نص يعبر عن خاصية معينة لأحد أشكال (dynamic text)......+...... مثال فيديو ......+...... طرق تحديث Dyn.Text
20 - يمكن التبديل بين trim و extend وانت علي احدهم بضغط shift 
21 - تنفيذ أوامر النظام من داخل الأوتوكاد بأمر sh
22 - جمع أرقام وطرحها مباشرة في سطر الأوامر بدون أوامر (a b c +) 
23 - جعل hatch يتجاهل كل الفتحات التي تقل عن حد معين(Ignoring Gaps).
24 - تخزين حالة الطبقات layers عند وضع معين(LayerState).
25 - الحصول على خواص هندسية متقدمة لأي مساحة مغلقة مثل مركز الثقل والمساحة و moment of enertiaمن أمر( MassProp)
26 - تغطية أي جزء من الرسم بمساحة فارغة (WipeOut).
27 - تغيير أبعاد الصور في الأوتوكاد بشكل غير متناسب تحويلها بلوك وتغيير x scale عن y scale
28 - أمر لاستعراض كل متغيرات النظام system variables الخاصة بالبرنامج ومعرفة وظيفتها
29 - تفجير البلوكاتذات السمات (attributes) بأمر burst كي لا تفقد السمات قيمها
30 - أمر aliasedit لمعرفة اختصارات الأوامر وتعديلها.
31 - أفضل امتداد لتصدير رسومات الأوتوكاد كصورة إلى الوورد (أو برامج الأوفيس) هو wmf
32 - عدّ عناصر كل نوع من الأشياء المختلفة في الرسم وتعديل خصائص النوع كله مرة واحدة من properties
33 - استخدام ALIGN كبديل عن ( rotate (reference) + scale(reference معا (يفيد لوضع أي شيء أو بلوك بحجم محدد ودوران محدد) ......+...... شرح فيديو
34 - أمر overkill لإزالة الخطوط التي فوق بعضها. 
35 - كتابة كل الرموز الممكنة على النص في أوتوكاد
36 - جعل undo يحذف مجموعة خطوات دفعة واحدة أو يتراجع حتى مرحلة معينة من الرسم
37 - حساب المساحة الإجمالية لمجموعة polylines سواء كنت متجاورة ام لا.
38 - أمر elevation يجعلك ترسم في مستوى مواز لمستوى الصفر فوقه أو تحته.
39 - استخدام thickness لجعل الخطوط تبدو كأسطح في المنظور ولرسم حوائط مجسمة و كتابة مجسمة سريعة وتحولها لمجسمات حقيقية بــ convtodolid 
40 - أمر TxtExp لتفجير النصوص إلى خطوط
41 - عمل مساحة خالية خلف النصوص تغطي ما تحتها Background mask خلف النصوص تغطي ما تحتها..
42- كتابة النصوص على قوس في الأوتوكاد باستخدام أمر ArcText
43 -نقل الأشكال من model spsce من الـ(ViewPorts) إلى الــ Paper space والعكس أي بين الورقة والرسم بأمر ChSpace
44 - إعادة مستطيل تحرير النصوص الذي كان قبل 2006 بتغيير قيمة المتغير DTextEd إلى 1 لأخينا المصراوي
45 - تحرير البلوكات أو المراجع الخارجية Xrefs في مكانها باختيار البلوك ثم كتابة Refedit
46 - أمري Divide و Measure يمكنهما توزيع بلوك على الخط أو المنحنى بدل تقسيمه بنقط؟ وأيضا هنا شرح لأخينا المصراوي
47 - متغير ModeMacro لإظهار نص مكان الإحداثيات في شريط حالة الأوتوكاد 
48 - تدوير كل أركان الــ PolyLine مرة واحدة أو عمل Chamfer لها باستخدام خيار p اختصارا ل PlyLine في أمري Fillet وChamfer
49 - أمر Overkill لمسح الخطوط التي فوق بعضها. لأخينا Dib_Card
50 - نسخ أشكال من داخل البلوك إلى الرسم بأمر NCopy
51 -استبدال بلوك بآخر في الرسم باستخدام أمر blockreplace
52 - حفظ كل الرسومات المفتوحة حاليا باستخدام أمر saveall وإغلاقها كلها مرة واحدة بأمر closeall 
53 - رسم مستطيل مستدير الأركان مباشرة وبأمر rectangle
54 - فصل الهاتشات الغير ملتصقة باختيار create separate hatches
55 - عمل offset للأشكال في الطبقة Layer التي التي تقف عليها بدلا من الطبقة الأصلية للشكل من خيار l في offset
56 - لإزالة التكسير من المنحنيات عند الطباعة غير dispsilh من 0 الى 1من أخينا rauasee
57 -امر solprof يمكنك من اخذ واجهة تختارها لمنظور مجسم ما بشرط العمل داخلviewport في أحد Layout Tabs من أخينا Ismail
58 - ملفات DXF هي منلفات نصية وحجمها أكبر من ملفات DWG المناظرة إلا أنها عند ضغطها يكون حجمها أصغر من DWG المضغوطة
60 - رسم مستطيل مائل بأمر Rectangle بإدارة المحاور أولا..

61 - استخدام أمر QDIM لكتابة الأبعاد على المائل


62 - كتابة Dynmic Feild داخل الــ Attribute بضغط كليك يمين واختيار Insert Feild داخل مربع التحرير
63 - إضافة Vertex جديد لأي PolyLine موجود
64 - جعل حجم ال Dimension يعدل نفسه بحيث يصبح مقاساته تابعة ل LauOut بصرف النظر عن مقياس الـ ViewPort (دون استعمال الـAnnotation Scale) 
65 - جعل ألوان العناصر داخل أي بلوك ByBlock وليس ByLayer كما هي العادة فإن هذه العناصر تأخذ لون لاير البلوك
66 -أن Area هو أمر ومتغير نظام في نفس الوقت؟
67- عندما تحاول رسم خط أو مستطيل، وتدخل النقطة الأولى، وتحاول إدخال إحداثيات النقطة الثانية، يتم حساب إحدايياتها بالنسبة لنقطة الأصل، وأحيانا يتم حسابها بالنسبة للنقطة السابقة.. فما الذي يتحكم في ذلك؟
68- أن الآلة الحاسبة ي الأوتوكاد تحتوي أداة بسيطة للتحويل بين مختلف أنواع الوحدات؟
69 - يمكنك العمل على كامل مساحة الشاشة وألغاء أشرطة الأدوات
70- يمكنك تغيير اسم كثير من الأشياء مثل البلوكات في الأوتوكاد من قائمة Format => Rename
71- أنه عند عمل CopyClip أو (Control+C) من ملف لآخر قد يحدث ما لا يحمد عقباه؟؟؟
72-أن أمر (Match properties (ma يمكنك أن تجعله ينقل مجموعة خصائص فقط دون غيرها؟؟
73- أن أوامر Rotate و Scale يمكنها عمل نسخة من الأشياء المدارة أو المكبرة ؟؟
74- أن متغير OFFSETGAPTYPE يغير الطريقة التي يتم بها عمل OFFSET للأركان في الـ PolyLines إلى دوائر وشطفات؟
75- أنه يمكنك رسم دائرة في الأوتوكاد بدلالة ثلاثة مماسات
76- أنه عند إدراج بلوك وكتابة اسمه، إذا لم يكن البلوك موجودا في الرسم فإن الأوتوكاد يبحث عنه في مجلد الـ Support .. ؟ما فائدة ذلك وما معناه؟؟
77- أنه يمكنك جعل كتابة الDimension تغطي ما تحتها بنفس لون الخلفية؟
78- هل تعلم أن الأوتوكاد يمكنه إجراء تدقيق لغوي للكلمات (الإنجليزية طبعا) ؟؟
79-أنه يمكنك الاستعاضة عن كل أقواس البوليلاين بخطوط مستقيمة في خطوة واحدة؟؟
80- هل تعلم أنه يمكنك تعديل كل الـ Attributes قي الملف دفعة واحدة؟؟
81- هناك إمكانية حساب الإضاءة غير المباشرة في الأ,توكاد؟؟ Indirect Illumination and final gather ؟؟
82- منظور سريع ليه لاختبار الإضاءة والخامات ....... ملف الأوتوكاد (والملفات المستخدمة فيه).. وحدات الملف هي البوصة، مما يترتب عليه الحاجة لتغيير مقاسات الخامة 
83- أن الأوتوكاد يمكنه فهم الشفاية الموجودة في الصور(Masks & Alpha channe
84-أنه ابتداء من أوتوكاد 2007 ما عدت تحتاج لجمع وطرح الكتل لعمل الفتحات والبروزات؟؟؟؟
85- أنك إذا أردت إعادة الملف إلى وضعه عند آخر Save يمكنك استخدام أمر Revert؟
86- ان امر Dimscale يغير مقياس الابعاد ككل .........القرقورى
87 -هل تعلم أنه يمكنك ربط أي عنصر في الرسم بأي ملف خارجي (بحيث يؤدي ضغط كنترول مع كليك على العنصر لفتح الملف)؟
88- هل تعلم أنه يمكنك إلغاء "الإظهار" الذي يقوم به الأوتوكاد للاختيار Selection highlighting كليا، أو إلغاؤه للأجسام الكبيرة فقط مثل الهاتش؟
89- كيف يمكنك تصدير رسمة خطوط على شكل صورة من الكاد بأقل مساحة ممكنة ؟
90- هل تعلم أنه ابتداء من أوتوكاد 2007 يمكنك تغيير نظام الـ Mapping الخاص بأي عنصر (كيفية إسقاط الخامات أو الماتريال عليه):
91- هل تعلم أنه يمكنك دمج مجوعة طبقات Layers في طبقة واحدة؟
92- أنه يمكنك زيادة دقة الـ Preview الذي يخزن في ملفات الأوتوكاد (والذي يظهر عند عمل view => thumbnail في متصفح وندوز)؟
93- أحيانا ما ينتج عن عمليات الاتحاد والطرح، كتل منفصلة فراغيا لكنها ما زالت مرتبطة ببعضها، فهل تعلم أن هناك أمرا يفصلها؟
94- أن أمر RevCloud والذي يقوم برسم شكل يشبه السحابة (يستخدمه الاستشاري كإطار للملاحظات لإظهارها) يمكنه رسم الشكل بمظهرين مختلفين؟
95- نه يمكنك كتابة مجموعة أوامر في ملف نصي ثم أخذها Copy & Paste لسطر الأوامر فيتم تنفيذها جميعا؟
96- أن أن الأوتوكاد فيه أمرين مختلفين:Explode و XPlode (بدون e)؟
97- هل تعلم أنه يمكنك إخفاء جميع الـ Attributes في الملف في خطوة واحدة (أو إظهارها جميعا بصرف النظر عن كونها مخفيه من عدمه)؟
98- أنه يمكنك تحويل الطبقات في ملف ما لتنطبق مع الطبقات في ملف آخر في الاسم والمواصفات بأمر LayTrans
99- أحيانا ما يظهر الـ Grid على مساحة معينة فقط في الاوتوكاد، فهل تعلم كيف يمكنك إظهار باقي الشبكة؟
100- أنه يمكنك محاذاة كتابة الأبعاد إلى يمين أو يسار خط الأبعاد أو خارجه؟


----------



## mohammedshaban (10 يناير 2011)

مشكووووووووور


----------



## ahmed_2a2m (19 يناير 2011)

ما شاء الله الحقيقة موضوع جميل والإستفادة كبيرة والحمد لله نشكر كل من ساهم في هذا الموضوع واخص بالشكر المهندس اسلام علي
وأريد ان اشارك مشاركة بسيطة لا أعرف ان كان الأمر معروفا ام لا 
ولكن ان اردت البحث عن نص معين يمكنك ذلك باستخدام الأمر find واختيار زووم او استبدال 
وهو مفيد جدا في الحصر فأنت تريد ان تبحث عن c1 مثلا يسهل هذا الامر عملية البحث و ذلك عن طريق استبدال النص
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## خالد1956 (19 يناير 2011)

مشكور والله


----------



## superdevotee (27 يناير 2011)

ياريت لو تعملنا الحاجات دي في ملف وورد أو إكسل
ربنا يكرمك يارب


----------



## م/ سمو الامير (11 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اقدم شكري للمهندسين على مجهودهم في تبادل الاوامر والخبرات 

كما اني اريد ان اعرف خطوات رسم مثلا خط في محور z فكيف يتم ذلك .


----------



## bassem2005 (13 فبراير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا استفدت كثيرا


----------



## ايمن حسين (1 مارس 2011)

رائع جدا جدا 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## amerxn (3 مارس 2011)

هاي الرد عليها طوييييييييل
سأقوم ان شاء الله بالرد عليك لما أكتب الموضوع كامل لإنو أطول مواضيع في الاوتوكاد هي
annotations, layouts, XRefferences


----------



## kedwany (3 مارس 2011)

موضوع رائع .. لكن *لو سمحتوا انا عندى مشكلة .. كنت اخدت رسومات من صديق و كان معاها ملف اسمه acad.lsp
ومن بعدها اى رسمة جديدة افتحها او حتى قديمة يظهر لى الملف ده جنبها .. و جربت امسحه كتييير لكن بيرجع تانى .. ياريت حد يفيدنى و يقوللى ايه ده و ازاى امسحه خالص .
*


----------



## حليم العوادي (3 مارس 2011)

شكرا على الموضوع تحياتي


----------



## ابو نضال (7 مارس 2011)

عذرا يا جماعة اريد الطلب هذا كيفية اظها المربع الحوارى فى اتوكاد 2010 عند الوقوف على اى خط فى شاشه الاتوكاد بضغطه واحدة فقط


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (6 أبريل 2011)

انا معايا مشكلة لو صلحتها فية حاجات كتير اوى هتظبط معايا
انا عامل دينامك بلوك لكمرة وعايز اعدل علية ومش عارف 
الدينامك عبارة عن 25*60 ك2
انا عامل انى اغير فى 25 و ال60 وال 2 
بس انا عرفت بعد كدا ان الكمرة بيتكتب علية عكس الكلام دا 
ك2(25*60) دا المطلوب منى ... كل ما اجى احرك مفيش فايدة 
انا هرفع البوك وياريت من فضلكم حد يساعدنى فى تغير ويقولى عملة ازاى

http://www.mediafire.com/?1lr0rr7wwbgirgb#1

ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## m_sweedy (7 أبريل 2011)

موضوع مفيد فعلا

معلش مش هاقدر ازود معلومات جديدة تقريبا كل اللى انا عارفه انتم قولتوه

متابع​


----------



## تامر. (2 مايو 2011)

موضوع رائع أخي اسلام وغنيّ بالأوامر المفيدة .
جزاك الله خيراً.


----------



## تامر. (2 مايو 2011)

الحاج فوزي البنا قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا مهندس بشر
> لمن يريد الاحتفاظ بهذا الموضوع المميز
> حمل المرفق


 
جزاك الله خيراً.


----------



## تامر. (2 مايو 2011)

أمر :
change space

اختصاره:
chspace

وظيفته :
ينقل العنصر المرسوم في الــــ layout space داخل الــــ viewport 
ينقله إلى الـــ model space مباشرة بنفس أبعاده وموقعه . 

الأمر لا يعمل إلا من داخل الــــــ layout space 

قد يتضح الأمر أكثر بالتجربة .


----------



## تامر. (2 مايو 2011)

*أمر :
align space

اختصاره:
alignspace

وظيفته :
اظهار الــ VIEW بالوضع الذي ترغب فيه وذلك بطريقة المحاذاة ، يطلب الأوتوكاد تعريف نقطتين على الـــ model space والنقطتين المناظرتين على الـــ layoutspace*
*وعلى أساس ذلك ينتج لك شكل الـــview المناظر .*
*
الأمر لا يعمل إلا من داخل الــــــ layout space 

قد يتضح الأمر أكثر بالتجربة .*​


----------



## مصطفى صلاح الصاوى (12 يونيو 2011)

شكرا اخى عل المعلمات القيمة


----------



## s10 (12 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## مسلم (12 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
كما عودنا أخونا إسلام علي على المواضيع الجديدة والمبتكرة دائما 
حتى لا أطيل
الملف المرفق به إختصار لجميع أوامر الأوتوكاد ويمكنك فتحه بواسطة النوت باد وتعديل ما تريد ومن ثم حفظه ووضعة في المسارة الرئيسي لتنصيب الأوتوكاد لديك والذي غالبا ما يكون
c:\program files\Autocad
وبذلك تكون قد غيرت في إختصارات الأوامر ووضع الإختصارات الخاصة بك وهو مناسب للمبتدئين 

لا أعلم ما إذا كانت المعلومة قديمة أو جديدة حيث أني لم أقرأ كل المشاركات 

رابط الملف

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2009/210570_11307907937.zip


----------



## رضا فايد (19 يونيو 2011)

مشكورين جمعيعا


----------



## allam habsa (21 أكتوبر 2011)

mhmdmsk قال:


> *ما شاء الله موضوع أكثر من رائع
> 
> وصراحة انا استفدت كثير من المعلومات القيمة الي موجودة هنا
> 
> ...



طبعا يوجد اكثر من طريقة لاعادة اعدادات الاوتوكاد كما كانت 
احداها كالاتى
نضغط امر options
فيفتح لنا مربع به عدة تبويبات نختار اخر تبويب من على اليمين واسمه profiles
من خلال هذا التبويب نجد سبعة ازرار تحت بعضهم
نختار منهم الزر reset وهو اخر زر تحت
فيطلب البرنامج تاكيد تنفيذ الامر yes - no
نضغط yes 
لتاكيد الامر
فتعود اعدادات البرنامج كما كانت بعد التنصيب اول مرة


----------



## محمدعاطف (20 نوفمبر 2011)

من اجمل المواضسع اللى تم طرحها فى المنتدى
جزاك الله كل خير يابشمهندس اسلام


----------



## engsalahheikal (21 نوفمبر 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

_*جزاكم الله كل الخير*_


----------



## barigc (22 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## خالد سعد شلبي (19 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيكم على المعلومات المفيدة


----------



## خالد سعد شلبي (19 فبراير 2012)

أمر ممتاز يوفر كثرا من الجهد ** جعل الله بك في ميزان جسناتك


----------



## إسلام علي (5 يونيو 2012)

[h=6]لتنشيط الصفحة سوف أقوم بطرح عدة أسئلة في الأوتوكاد وستكون إجاباتها مفيدة للجميع إن شاء الله ...

أول سؤال : كيف ترسم خط بسهم مصمت في آخره arrow بحيث يكونا عنصر واحد ... يعني الخط ورأس السهم كيان واحد بأمر واحد ... مش مثلا عناصر متعددة ومعمول لها بلوك

ثاني سؤال : كيف تقسم خط مثلا طوله 10 متر لخمسة أجزاء بأمر واحد

ثالث سؤال : كيف تعدل محتوي النص الموجود في خط الأبعاد dimension line measurement .. تغيرها أو تضيف عليها ..
[/h]


----------



## بني ياسين (5 يونيو 2012)

إسلام علي قال:


> *لتنشيط الصفحة سوف أقوم بطرح عدة أسئلة في الأوتوكاد وستكون إجاباتها مفيدة للجميع إن شاء الله ...
> 
> أول سؤال : كيف ترسم خط بسهم مصمت في آخره arrow بحيث يكونا عنصر واحد ... يعني الخط ورأس السهم كيان واحد بأمر واحد ... مش مثلا عناصر متعددة ومعمول لها بلوك
> 
> ...




س 1 : باختيار امر poly line) pl) ومن ثم (w (width ومن ثم (start 0 end (50 ومن ثم w start 0 end 0 
س 2 : باختيار امر (div (DIVIDE واختيار 5 
س 3 : باختيار امر ed وكلك على البعد و كتابة اي شيئ تريده
و تقبل مروري:28:


----------



## berd (17 يونيو 2012)

شكرا اخى عل المعلمات القيمة


----------



## محمد بن عطيه ميدان (17 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## إسلام علي (17 يونيو 2012)

أحسنت الجواب


----------



## miadakotb (18 يونيو 2012)

*شكرا ياريت تقولنا خفايا الاوتوكاد
*​


----------



## abdu77 (18 يونيو 2012)

barak Allah fik ya akho


----------



## مصطفى كريم (19 يونيو 2012)

جميل جدا


----------



## هانى حميده (19 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م محمد حسين مصطفى (20 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## إسلام علي (12 سبتمبر 2012)

وإياكم يا شباب


----------



## ABD hammoud (5 فبراير 2014)

Hossam-am قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> ---------------------------------
> هل تستطيع تخريج بيانات مجموعة من النقاط Points
> إلى ملف إكسل مباشرة
> ...


ارجو لك التوفيق والنجاح


----------



## engineer saleh (14 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس


----------



## Eng / A.E (14 سبتمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

أمر سهل وبسيط لكنه يسهّل العمل على الاتوكاد -أو حتى civil 3d- خصوصا لمن يرغب في إظهار القوائم القديمة والجديدة معا..

وذلك بأن تضغط على الزر الذي على يمين العنوان كمثال Drawing.dwg فتجد أنه يظهر زر آخر على يسار العنوان مقلوب لأسف قم بالضغط عليه واختر الأمر show Menu Bar وستظهر القوائم القديمة إضافة إلى الجديدة وإذا رغبت بإخفاءها كرر نفس العملية واختر Hide Menu Bar هذه المرة..


----------

